# Pierce Bicycle Mega Thread + Serial Numbers



## wasp3245

Hello Pierce People 

Over the years many posts have been done about Pierce bicycles ...has any one gathered serial numbers to more accurately date them ? 

On the Wheelmen web site Dave Toppin has begun the gather serial  numbers ..please link 

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2032

Pierce had many  model numbers over the years , different model for each size frame, changing each year   ( at least in the 1898-1904 period )   some machines have decals with model numbers on the slope tube up near the head ..... if a few original machines are out there with model numbers and serial #'s  building a timeline of production  will come together rather quickly ...
in later years Pierce seemed to use the same model number for many years .. 

Pierce  began bicycle production in 1891 
Cushion frame with leaf spring 1898-1902
1898 seamless joints on all models prior years visible joints
Chainless production starts 1900
Front spring fork starts 1902
1906 Pierce Cycle Co is formed nameplate change
1918 Emblem buys Pierce Cycle assets ... Name plates now change to Angola production continues to 1940


 If any one has catalogs in the 1905-1914  range, they would be a great help to help pin point  model changes .

At the Wheelmen link you can find Dave's link for the 1899 and 1900 Pierce catalogs 


Here are a few photos of  Racer  # 165509     with Pierce Cycle Co nameplate   model  110 .... after 1906   before 1918


----------



## filmonger

Yes I agree - I think this is a nut we should be able to crack to a degree. I posted the Chart - I will do it below again...It may or may not be accurate. Part of the point of this thread. I have asked on the wheelman site for more specific info from Dave Toppin. But we should be able to come up with additional info so to speak.

My Serial number of this one is located by the seat stem and is 135320













1904 spring choices


----------



## filmonger

*1915 Pierce bicycles at the 1914 show*

Special racer at the forefront from the Bicycling World and Motorcycle review Oct 20 1914


----------



## filmonger

Here is what we have so far......

Pierce serial numbers

55972 Special	Man's	c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin
57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe
60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin
61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
85410 Men's Chainless - Hygienic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe
86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )
87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle
Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
106877 Chainless	Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike
135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube
135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?
152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout
165302 Man's	c1900 ….collected by David Toppin
165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout
165509 Special Racer	Man’s  ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike
166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) stamped on dropout

170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )
180173 Chain driven , Pace bike with Lap bell - type 4 Buffalo badge ( Gary - Gkeep ) The cabe
185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model


----------



## sm2501

How about this badge? Any idea of year on this one?


----------



## dfa242

Here's another one for the list - Serial # 166682 Model 121.  Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge.


----------



## carlitos60

Just in Case,,,,My 1922 PIERCE SBRR Serial # 2 56237
I Think that the First 2 Means the Year???

Sorry, I Was Unable to Post Picture!!


----------



## filmonger

How about you chainless Pierce owners........ there have to be more Pierce guys than this on the cabe.


----------



## gkeep

Here's my Pierce Cycle Company (badge type#4) project. Serial #180173. Thanks for starting this, great idea.


 






Sorry for the small image, can't figure out how to delete it.
Gary


----------



## gkeep

*Could the first two numbers be the year?*

Carlitos, you may be on to the code. Could the 18 in my serial number #180173 be 1918, built in Buffalo? Could the serial number system have changed when the company reorganized and the name was changed in 1908?

Is that a Victorian cast door bell on the back mounted under the seat? How is it mounted and used? I have a nice cast door bell in the same style, it would make a cool bike bell.

Gary


----------



## dfa242

gkeep said:


> Carlitos, you may be on to the code. Could the 18 in my serial number #180173 be 1918, built in Buffalo? Could the serial number system have changed when the company reorganized and the name was changed in 1908?
> 
> Is that a Victorian cast door bell on the back mounted under the seat? How is it mounted and used? I have a nice cast door bell in the same style, it would make a cool bike bell.
> 
> Gary




Hi Gary,
I'm hoping the serial number mystery can be decoded at some point, but to answer your second question, the story told was that it was used as a pace bike on the track and this was a lap bell clamped to the frame.  Not sure how true it is but  that's all I got and I'm stickin' to it!  The bell has an amazing loud and clear ring to it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

My Pierce Ladies' Chain-less Cushion serial number is on the seat post.
#96631
Badge
Pierce Cycle Company
Angola, NY., U.S.A.
It has an incorrect badge.
Should be the #3 badge.


----------



## tommydale1950

*Pierce Ladies 1924*

Here is a picture from my 1924 Pierce catalog showing ladies model and no mention of chainless availability ..Tom


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Looking to replace incorrect Angola badge to the #3 Buffalo badge.


----------



## skatevw

Hi, Not sure if I am doing this right, never been on here, anyway, I found this bike in a garage, The name plate is "Pierce" tried and True! Itsa camelback style frame, and I found numbers under the crank, can you help me with what year it may be, thank you, Barry


----------



## redline1968

Your must be a 20's or later. Here's mine. 07 -teens I think.


----------



## gkeep

Thats a beauty!! Did you refinish the grips and if so what did you use to preserve the leather and wood? I've been using beeswax leather preservative on the leather but have not finished the wood yet. Considering good old orange shellac.

Gary


----------



## redline1968

Thanks I use leather conditioner on the seat and conditioned the tires. That's all I've done.


----------



## filmonger

Pierce 1897.... the Referee


----------



## filmonger

More Pierce 1897


----------



## filmonger




----------



## redline1968

Photo of my pierce everything is orig.  light is now on another bike


----------



## filmonger

Nice Bike.... Not sure if any of these guys from the Pierce factory are the same as those foreman pictured above? These might be Pierce arrow - not sure.


----------



## filmonger

From the 1900 Cycle Age and Review


----------



## filmonger

1904


----------



## filmonger




----------



## Freqman1

filmonger said:


> View attachment 314458



I saw that on Ebay. Cool piece but I'd rather spend the money on bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## filmonger

Pierce 1897


----------



## sm2501

Picked this up today. I'm told it's a Pierce, and came with a badge that fits perfectly. Haven't soured the catalogs yet. Thoughts?


----------



## barracuda

sm2501 said:


> Picked this up today. I'm told it's a Pierce, and came with a badge that fits perfectly. Haven't soured the catalogs yet. Thoughts?




Looks a lot like the Pierce Kramer Special over on the corbettclassics site.





Do you have the fork?


----------



## sm2501

Yep, that's it! I do have the fork.


----------



## corbettclassics

Yes that's my old Pierce.  Now in a private collection from another Cabe member.

I believe the head tube should have holes for a badge though.  Frame sure looks the
same as I have compared it to my pictures in my archives. Hmmm ….


----------



## Freqman1

A FKS is one of the bikes I'm still looking for! V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501

corbettclassics said:


> Yes that's my old Pierce.  Now in a private collection from another Cabe member.
> 
> I believe the head tube should have holes for a badge though.  Frame sure looks the
> same as I have compared it to my pictures in my archives. Hmmm ….



This does have badge holes and the badge that came off of it.


----------



## corbettclassics

sm2501 said:


> This does have badge holes and the badge that came off of it.




It's getting better and better!!!!!!!


----------



## Dweber

So

 So here's my question! Was the  Pierce Professional Model P.K.S -B.S.A. Special Track Racer the only Pierce with that style front head tube or lug work that outlined the Pierce headbadge? My P.K.S. - B. S.A. also has pencil stays on the rear with open tops.


----------



## corbettclassics

I need to go through my files and find me Kramer Special ads


----------



## filmonger

do you guys have the serial numbers for these bikes? I'd like to add them to the list if that is OK?


----------



## Freqman1

Interesting that both of the FKS shown have BSA chain rings and cranks have been changed out. I realize the ad shown is from '15 and these may have been equipped differently from year-to-year but the ad also doesn't appear to show the Major Taylor stem either. I would like to see one of these 100% original--well maybe except for tires! V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet

nickel plated pierce serial number 77092. the year no idea


----------



## kccomet

shawn, i dont know much about the kramer bikes, but i believe the earlier ones had the original type chain ring and the later ones came factory with the bsa ring, as far as the stems most serious racers prob used some type of adjustable stem, and yea they look cool. anyone feel free to correct me on the chain ring theory, im not to old to learn


----------



## Dweber

Chrome Plated Bike:  Serial Number 303434


----------



## sm2501

1930 Pierce Catalog shows these 2 bikes-









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501

Here's one of my PKS's...BSA version. This one is all original, and not lugged.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Looks like Jim may be correct although it looks like later on you could get either Pierce or Pierce/BSA. I would like to find one of the Buffalo made FKS. V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501

Shawn-

That's an interesting question. Was there a Frank Kramer Special made by Pierce of Buffalo? I am missing pierce catalogs from 1914 to 1918, then missing 1920-1923. However, up until 1913, there was no mention of a FKS. However, in some earlier catalogs his name was mentioned, but not in the model name of a bike. I suspect The FKS bike was a product of Emblem...that's a guess on my part.


----------



## Dweber

1938 Island Cycle Supply Company Catalog Page. Identical descriptions found in 1930 Pierce Bicycle Catalog.


----------



## sm2501

Here's the only FKS in the 1924 catalog.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet

ok, back to the serial numbers, pierce kramer special 

 serial number 263054


----------



## Freqman1

sm2501 said:


> Shawn-
> 
> That's an interesting question. Was there a Frank Kramer Special made by Pierce of Buffalo? I am missing pierce catalogs from 1914 to 1918, then missing 1920-1923. However, up until 1913, there was no mention of a FKS. However, in some earlier catalogs his name was mentioned, but not in the model name of a bike. I suspect The FKS bike was a product of Emblem...that's a guess on my part.





Scott,
    Post #37 here corbettcllassics shows a page from 1915 that depicts the FKS. I didn't think it was until late teens--1919? that Emblem acquired Pierce. V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501

I don't see see were the catalog page was dated on post 37...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Hard to see but in the text. V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501

Speaking of which, anybody have any Pierce catalogs available from 1914-1918?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501

Good eye Shawn. I stand corrected.


----------



## corbettclassics

Here's a another scan of it >



 

I believe the P.K.S. that you are talking about came after 1915.  They mentioned that he was a champion
for 16 yrs and then they are coming out with the model described. They tested it in 1915 at the 6 Day Race and
will most likely bring it out for 1916.

Kramer turned pro in 1900 - he was the first to sign as a pro in Jan 1900 before anyone else. So, if they
are talking 16 yrs then it would be for 1916 that they first introduced the P.K.S. model in their line up.
This is only a wild guess but the catalogues from 1916 and up will tell more when it was first introduced.

* Although this next part has nothing to do with P.K.S. bikes, it is an interesting piece pertaining to the man we are talking about >

He was still an amateur in 1899 and I have  great original piece from the Madison Square Gardens 6 Day Race
where it is most likely his last race as an amateur.  He was handed this envelope after the race with his earnings.
I have some other interesting Kramer pieces in my collection but nothing pertaining to P.K.S. bikes.  He raced
a "Special Racer" in his day and this is why I sold my P.K.S. model and am focusing more on the earlier bikes.
I've got 2 coming ( hopefully soon as they are buried in storage ) - one full nickel 1899 and the other black 1902(?).
Here's the envelope - RARE!!!!


----------



## Freqman1

So I would assume this is a scan from a '16 catalog then? Even at that I believe this was still a Buffalo built bike. Didn't the earlier race bikes have a separate tab on the head tube that said "Racer"? My '02 full cushion bike (not a racer) is a "Special" which indicated higher level equipment from what I gather from the literature. As most of you that are interested in Pierce are probably aware the full nickel frame was an option for $10--at least that is what is shown in the '02 cat. I'd be interested to see a Buffalo built FKS. V/r Shawn


----------



## filmonger

I know you guys have seen these before just thought I would post them.





 

 

 

 



Aww but you can't take them with you


----------



## filmonger

Frank Kramer pics....



 

 

 

 

 



He was born on September 15, 1880 in Evansville, Indiana.

He won the national championship in 1901 and raced in competitions in Europe in 1905 and 1906.[

He won the UCI Track Cycling World Championships – Men's sprint at the Newark Velodrome in Newark, New Jersey in 1912. Alfred Grenda of Australia, won the silver medal and André Perchicot won the bronze medal.

Kramer participated in bicycle racing for 27 years until his retirement on July 25, 1922 at the age of 42, after regarding "...racing as too strenuous for one of his age and expressed the belief that to continue would impair his health in later years". Twenty-three of those years he raced as a professional. Most of his racing was done in the United States of America but he also competed in races in France, Germany, Belgium, the Netherlands, Italy, and Denmark.

He died on October 8, 1958 in South Orange, New Jersey.


----------



## filmonger

Here is what we have so far......

Pierce serial numbers


_XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured below ( 1890's? )_
55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin
*57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*
60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin
61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe
*76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*
77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated
*85410 Men's Chainless - Hygienic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe*
*86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )*
*87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*
*96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle*
*Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*
*106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*
*106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike*
*135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube*
*135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?*
*145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910*
152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout
165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin
165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout
165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike
166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) stamped on dropout

170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )
180173 Chain driven , Pace bike with Lap bell - type 4 Buffalo badge ( Gary - Gkeep ) The cabe
185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged  ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe
256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model
263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe
303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe
320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe


----------



## sm2501

Here's a late 1890's Pierce that I have at work. I could not find any serial numbers. Sorry for the lousy pictures, but it's 15' up in the air. Notice the sub badge below the badge is actually a decal.


----------



## sm2501

Here's my PKS-


----------



## sm2501

1910 Pierce chain drive fully suspended


----------



## Freqman1

Both are awesome original bikes Scott--thanks for sharing. I, for one, have never seen that down tube decal. V/r Shawn


----------



## filmonger

Hi Scott - What is the serial no on the chained cushion?.....lovely bike. Now I know what mine should look like. I think it is a cool idea if everyone would add their pics of their Pierces to this thread.


----------



## Freqman1

Here is my '02 full cushion Special. V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501

filmonger said:


> Hi Scott - What is the serial no on the chained cushion?.....lovely bike. Now I know what mine should look like. I think it is a cool idea if everyone would add their pics of their Pierces to this thread.




145187


----------



## corbettclassics

I've got 2 -  "Special Racer" Pierce Track bikes coming in to the collection soon.  These are a couple pics I took
when I was there that show the serial numbers.  One is full nickel and big tube frame - other smaller tube in blk.
I figured the nickel was about 1899 and not sure on the blk - early 1900's anyway.


----------



## filmonger

can't make out first digit on last picture ...6 or 8???


----------



## filmonger

*Updated 22-05-2016  .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread.*

_XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured below ( 1890's? )_
55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin
58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe
*57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*
60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin
61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe
*76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*
77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated
*85410 Men's Chainless - Hygienic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe
86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )
87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle
Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike
135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube
135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?
145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910*
x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908
152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout
165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin
165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout
165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike
166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) stamped on dropout

170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )
178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe
180173 Chain driven , Pace bike with Lap bell - type 4 Buffalo badge ( Gary - Gkeep ) The cabe
185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe
256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model
263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe
303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe
320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe


----------



## redline1968

Ok I read this and realized that mine is not on the list. So here are some pics of the #'s and details that I could get. The bike is hanging and pics are tough to get where it's at.  I believe it's post 1908 and later. There numbers are weird there are alpha numeric with a X and a B in it.  It's 21 inch and no fenders or provisions for fenders and a collared seat tube the rims are not correct for it the chain doesn't fit the gear.


----------



## filmonger

Ummm, that's an interesting serial number. When you got the bike  - was the badge on it? Is it a Buffalo Badge? ( Apologies - Cannot tell from the pictures )


----------



## redline1968

Yes the badge is orig to it. The bike came from a estate in Oregon.  I bought it from a antiques dealer friend of mine who is not into bikes just money  so I'm the 3rd owner .  I'll try to get a better pic of the badge


----------



## sm2501

Here's another in my corral-


----------



## redline1968

Here's a pic of the badge. Looks like buffalo New York


----------



## filmonger

Just thought I would add this to the mix ....1930


----------



## filmonger

Color Chart updated below...


----------



## filmonger

*Updated 13-06-16  .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread.*

_XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured below ( 1890's? )_
55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin
58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe
*57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*
60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin
61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe
*76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*
77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated
*85410 Men's Chainless - Hygienic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe
86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )
87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle
Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike
135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube
135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?
145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910*
x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908
152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout
156523 ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )
165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin
165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout
165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike
166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) stamped on dropout

170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )
178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe
180173 Chain driven , Pace bike with Lap bell - type 4 Buffalo badge ( Gary - Gkeep ) The cabe
185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

--------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )
_*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*_

255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe
256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model
263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe
303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe
320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe


----------



## filmonger

Pics of Kirk Thomas's Pierce ( Thought to be a Special Racer - missing small Special Racer badge ...though, you can see where it should have been in the pics. ) Please see link to Story for the bike... In theory this was purchased new in 1914.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-i-d-pierce.92126/


----------



## Dweber

Hi, Have you seen any number sequences between the Buffalo serial numbers and the Angola serial numbers? I would be nice to know which serial numbers go with each location. Thanks for the great work! It is very interesting! Dave


----------



## filmonger

Well 1918 is the year in question.... I will post the exact date and time with articles from the trade mag's of the day. In many ways this should help us date the bikes and draw a line on the serial number page. At this point we can only look at facts. Though, I think we can start to draw some conclusions from the numbers we have to date.


----------



## sm2501

I know this is wrong forum to post this, but hoping other Pierce owners can help. I am looking for this crank part. Anybody?


----------



## sm2501

Here are a few of pics-


----------



## filmonger

Curious as to how many people out there own a Pan - American


----------



## Freqman1

$2500-3500! Yea I'd do that all day long. V/r Shawn


----------



## giorgio

filmonger said:


> *Updated 13-06-16  .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread.*
> 
> _XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured below ( 1890's? )_
> 55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin
> 58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe
> *57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*
> 60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin
> 61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
> 63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe
> *76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*
> 77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated
> *85410 Men's Chainless - Hygienic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe
> 86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )
> 87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
> 96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle
> Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
> 106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
> 106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike
> 135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube
> 135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?
> 145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910*
> x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908
> 152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout
> 156523 ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )
> 165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin
> 165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout
> 165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike
> 166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) stamped on dropout
> 
> 170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )
> 178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe
> 180173 Chain driven , Pace bike with Lap bell - type 4 Buffalo badge ( Gary - Gkeep ) The cabe
> 185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )
> _*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*_
> 
> 255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe
> 256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model
> 263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe
> 303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe
> 320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe





filmonger said:


> *Updated 13-06-16  .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread.*
> 
> _XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured below ( 1890's? )_
> 55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin
> 58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe
> *57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*
> 60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin
> 61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
> 63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe
> *76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*
> 77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated
> *85410 Men's Chainless - Hygienic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe
> 86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )
> 87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
> 96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle
> Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
> 106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
> 106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike
> 135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube
> 135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?
> 145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910*
> x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908
> 152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout
> 156523 ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )
> 165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin
> 165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout
> 165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike
> 166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) stamped on dropout
> 
> 170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )
> 178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe
> 180173 Chain driven , Pace bike with Lap bell - type 4 Buffalo badge ( Gary - Gkeep ) The cabe
> 185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )
> _*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*_
> 
> 255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe
> 256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model
> 263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe
> 303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe
> 320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe[/QUOTE
> 
> Trying to contribute to build a most complete frame number list here's a 3C from Italy frame # 96613.
> To my understanding the bike is a 1902
> The bike has a 26 in.frame and I believe it's complete. As far as I know this is an old import from Copake.
> I completely disassembled the bike, clean it and reassemble it. I did not add any nickel or paint and I haven't replaced any part, apart from the spokes as I had a fabulous TOC nikel plated set.
> A set of 80 pictures with all individual parts can be find in my album at flickr.com.  You can search giorgioxyz or Pierce Chainless Bicycle.
> The bike is functional. Original wooden rims still in good condition, nice Brown saddle with a still soft leather.
> I enclose few of pictures.
> Additional info about the bike or comments are welcome.
> G.


----------



## filmonger

What is the serial number for this one?  Very Lovely..... where did you get the grips?


----------



## giorgio

Trying to contribute to build a most complete frame number list here's a 3C from Italy frame # 96613.
To my understanding the bike is a 1902
The bike has a 26 in.frame and I believe it's complete. As far as I know this is an old import from Copake.
I completely disassembled the bike, clean it and reassemble it. I did not add any nickel or paint and I haven't replaced any part, apart from the spokes as I had a fabulous TOC nikel plated set.
A set of 80 pictures with all individual parts can be find in my album at flickr.com. You can search giorgioxyz or Pierce Chainless Bicycle.
The bike is functional. Original wooden rims still in good condition, nice Brown saddle with a still soft leather.
I enclose few of pictures.
Additional info about the bike or comments are welcome.

Grips are NOS celluloid from early 1900.I bought them long ago and I thought they were a good fitness for the Pierce. Frame number 96613
G.


----------



## filmonger

TY Giorgio..I'll add your fantastic machine to the list. Well done. The fork would date it around 1902 - if it is Orig to the bike....as per the chart at the start of this thread.
Bellissimo!!!!!


----------



## giorgio

Thanks for the note. The fork is for sure original to the bike. If you have time have a look at every individual parts in my flickr album. In holiday now. When back I will upload the album on this site as well.
Ciao
G.


----------



## sm2501

filmonger said:


> More Pierce 1897
> 
> View attachment 250142
> View attachment 250143
> View attachment 250144
> View attachment 250145
> 
> View attachment 250142
> 
> View attachment 250143
> 
> View attachment 250144
> 
> View attachment 250145




After looking at this post, and the 1897 catalog, I think this bike is a 1897


----------



## sm2501

sm2501 said:


> Here's a late 1890's Pierce that I have at work. I could not find any serial numbers. Sorry for the lousy pictures, but it's 15' up in the air. Notice the sub badge below the badge is actually a decal.
> 
> View attachment 319396
> 
> View attachment 319397
> 
> View attachment 319398
> 
> View attachment 319399




I'll say this one as well is a 1897. Same early badge, internally threaded bottom bracket shell, same size tubing, same cranks, same head parts as the one I just posted.


----------



## giorgio

Pierce Chainless -  Help Needed

Hi All,
the 1902 Pierce I assembled had both bearing cages of the main shaft broken. I through away the balls and replaced with new ones without using cages. Problem is that I find the setting of the gears non perfect. Can you help me in letting me know the size of the cages and the size of the balls.

Many thanks,

G.


----------



## filmonger

Interesting..... There was a fire at the Pierce factory in 1906. The Buffalo factory was built in 1901. It is my understanding that they produced bicycles here until 1915 at this location. Here is an ad they posted in the 1906 Bicycling World about the resumption of bicycle production and availability.


----------



## filmonger

Pierce Pan American Special  ( Nov 1900 from Bicycling World )


----------



## Edinmass

1901 Pierce Chainless, Pan American Model #298

I can see for years people are trying to get a serial number and date certain on the Pierce bikes. Well.......thanks to the help of another member here, we determined the year and model of my Pierce chainless. Here is the proof and the number. Photo of decal is a Pan American sticker or transfer on the frame, and a photo of the serial number. My best, Ed.


----------



## filmonger

1899 - Pierce Racer Ad Model 131  & 133 with Specs


----------



## tommydale1950

Are mens and womens serial numbers separate from one another on Pierce models? The reason I ask is # 82244 is a mens 1901 and my ladies #61758 is purported to be a 1902. It was presented to me at time of purchase as a 1899, so I am a little confused on these numbers..Tom


----------



## filmonger

Ummm - that is a good question..... I suppose we might be able to speculate ( in an educated ) way fairly soon. A few more additions and some serials with known hard dates should get us on the right track.


----------



## filmonger

Sept - 1899


----------



## filmonger

Oct 1899


----------



## filmonger

*Updated 13-06-17 .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread.*

_XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured below ( 1890's? )_
55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin
58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe
*57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*
60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin
61489 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Pinstripe Paint, Maybe a model 513? Sager Seat, Fairbanks Rims, Nickel Fork (gben) The cabe
61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe
*76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*
77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated
*85410 Men's Chainless - Hygienic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe
86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )
87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle
Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike
135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube
135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?
145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910*
x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908
152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout
156523 ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )
165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin
165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout
165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike
166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) stamped on dropout

170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )
178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe
180173 Chain driven , Pace bike with Lap bell - type 4 Buffalo badge ( Gary - Gkeep ) The cabe
185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

--------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )
_*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*_

255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe
256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model
263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe
303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe
320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe


----------



## filmonger

1904 Cat


----------



## twowheelfan

I am just now seeing this thread. I am sorry i have been away so long! Thankfully someone has seen to it that my serial number has been cataloged! This is all good stuff. It has been years since ive looked at the bike and honestly had given up on research because no one knew anything about it and nobody had this much input! So happy to see so many of these bikes out there! Thanks!


----------



## twowheelfan

Seen one of these? 













pierce model A



__ twowheelfan
__ Nov 8, 2011
__ 2


----------



## Freqman1

twowheelfan said:


> Seen one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pierce model A
> 
> 
> 
> __ twowheelfan
> __ Nov 8, 2011
> __ 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 672200



Yep--here's one on the bike I have for sale right now


----------



## twowheelfan

Freqman1 said:


> Yep--here's one on the bike I have for sale right now
> View attachment 672207



Nice! Where ya selling? And how much?


----------



## Freqman1

twowheelfan said:


> Nice! Where ya selling? And how much?



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1902-pierce-full-cushion-special.115799/


----------



## twowheelfan

Regarding the pierce kramer frame, mine has a peculiar rear dropout, and the bb has no dust cover over the bearings, from the 1916 catalog, thus is for easy oiling track side. Does any of the other racers here show these features as well? Dont see these details in a lot of these images.


----------



## carlitos60

Mine, 270951,Oxidiced Over Copper ,,,,Could You Brake Down the Years by Production Numbers????


----------



## Alex Nicholas

Hey i need help identifying this chainless geo n pierce bike. The serial number is 70223.


----------



## filmonger

1901 The Bicycling World -Pierces Pan-America... Info


----------



## filmonger

1902 - the Bicycling world ..... spring fork info. Note no shackle and only felt.











also from the same Mag - 1902


----------



## filmonger

Some more info - might help with a date time line ....1903


----------



## bud poe

My pierce teens motorbike, poor thing needs a lot.  No serial #’s that I can see but those dropouts are distinctive of pierce.  Cool fork.


----------



## filmonger

*Updated 03-11-17 .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread. 

( Keep in mind some of the dates on these bikes are speculation on the owners part. Part of the reason we are doing the serial number list of these bikes is to help us all find a way to date range our bicycles. This has been indicated where possible - nothing is written in stone )*


XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured below ( 1890's? )

55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin

58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe

*57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*

60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin

61489 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Maybe a model 513? Sager Seat, Fairbanks Rims, Nickel Fork (gben) The cabe

61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe

70228 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Chainless rear cushion, Buffalo NY badge ( Alex Nicholas ) The Cabe

*76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated

*85410 Men's Chainless - Hygenic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe*

*86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )*

*87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*92688 ( Stamped in Seat tube ) Hygenic Cushion Chain ( Metal Springer rear ) Springer Fork ( Special badge ) Nickel Head from Capoke*

*96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle*

*Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

*106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike*

*106906 Chainless Men’s - Hygenic Cuhsion Frame - from Capoke*

*135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube*

*135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?*

*145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910*

x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908

152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout

156523 ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )

165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin

165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout

165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike

166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) Pace bike with Lap Bell



170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )

178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe

180173 Chain driven , two piece hanger roadster ( gkeep ) The cabe

185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe



--------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )

*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*


_(……..) Small Childs bike ( Angola Badged ) from Capoke auction site_



255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe

256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model

263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe

303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe

320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe


----------



## filmonger

1889 Cat. Pic


----------



## filmonger

1936 Ad.


----------



## Blue Streak

Listing about a stolen 1896 Pierce bicycle (serial number 22384) from the May 14, 1897 issue of _LAW Bulletin and Good Roads:


 _


----------



## filmonger

Wooow - now that is interesting....... and gives us a hard date. I might have to check more of these stolen listings.


----------



## filmonger

Just a historical titbit from 1900...


----------



## Blue Streak

From L.A.W. Bulletin and Good Roads issues dated as follows: 

09/17/1897 - Stolen: Pierce No. 24415
09/24/1897 - Stolen: Pierce No. 23174
10/01/1897 - Stolen: Pierce No. 32258
11/05/1897 - Stolen: Pierce No. 19700
11/12/1897 - Stolen: Pierce Special No. 17442
03/25/1898 - Stolen: Pierce No. 30797
06/10/1898 - Stolen: Pierce Racer No. 35823


----------



## filmonger

This seriously helps date range bikes and serial numbers....


----------



## filmonger

*Updated 12-11-17 .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread. *


_New Updates - with hard dates & date range info from Stolen Bicycle Ads_


*( Keep in mind some of the dates on these bikes are speculation on the owners part. Part of the reason we are doing the serial number list of these bikes is to help us all find a way to date range our bicycles. This has been indicated where possible - nothing is written in stone )*

__________________________

XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured in this thread ( 1890's? )


17442 Pierce Special - *reported stolen 11/12/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. ) add the Hard Date of 1896 for serial no 22384 - we have a close date range here.

19700 Pierce - *reported stolen 11/05/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. ) add the Hard Date of 1896 for serial no 22384 - we have a close date range here.

*22384 Mens Pierce 1896 Model* - Ranford No 77, Sager Saddle (Black ), 22 inch frame - gear 70. This was owned by Albert W White 146008 LAW - who *reported it stolen* on May 5th and placed a Stolen Ad in the LAW Bulletin May 14 1897 *( This is a HARD DATE for this serial number! )*

23174 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/24/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This gives us a date range for this serial number. )_

24415 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/17/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a date range for this serial number. )_

30797 Pierce -* reported stolen 03/25/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a date range for this serial number. )_

32258 Pierce - *reported stolen 10/01/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a date range for this serial number. )_

35823 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 06/10/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a date range for this serial number. )_

55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin

58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe

*57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*

60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin

61489 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Maybe a model 513? Sager Seat, Fairbanks Rims, Nickel Fork (gben) The cabe

61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe

70228 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Chainless rear cushion, Buffalo NY badge ( Alex Nicholas ) The Cabe

*76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated

*85410 Men's Chainless - Hygenic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe*

*86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )*

*87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*92688 ( Stamped in Seat tube ) Hygenic Cushion Chain ( Metal Springer rear ) Springer Fork ( Special badge ) Nickel Head from Capoke*

*96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle
Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

*106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike*

*106906 Chainless Men’s - Hygenic Cuhsion Frame - from Capoke*

*135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube*

*135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?*

*145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910*

x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908

152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout

156523 ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )

165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin

165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout

165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike

166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) Pace bike with Lap Bell

170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )

178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe

180173 Chain driven , two piece hanger roadster ( gkeep ) The cabe

185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe


--------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )

*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*

(……..) Small Childs bike ( Angola Badged ) from Capoke auction site

255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe

256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model

263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe

303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe

320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe


----------



## Blue Streak

More stolen Pierces from L.A.W. Bulletin and Good Roads issues dated as follows (Have looked through 1893-1901 LAW Bulletins and this is all I have found for stolen Pierces

07/16/1897 - Stolen: _From W.T. Hunt, Newark, N.J., '96 model "Pierce Special," No. 17,015, Mesinger saddle, wood spring, 80 gear; Humber 3-16 in. chain; Brodenburg pedals; 1 1/2 Dunlop tires; Kuntz rims._
07/08/1898 - Stolen: 1896 Pierce Special Ladies' No. 92102 (this one does not fit sequence, maybe a typo)
08/05/1898 - Stolen: Pierce Lady's No. 37502
09/09/1898 - Stolen: Pierce Bicycles No. 32140 and No. 32873
09/16/1898 - Stolen: Pierce No. 41383
10/28/1898 - Stolen: Pierce Racer No. 40460
06/02/1899 - Stolen: Pierce No. 42866

Note: In #123 posting above for No. 22384 listing there is a typo. Should be "Hartford" No. 77 instead of Ranford No. 77.


----------



## filmonger

*Updated 13-11-17 .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread. *

_*New Updates - with hard dates & date range info from Stolen Bicycle Ads*_*  - *_Big thanks to cabe member Blue Streak!_

*( Keep in mind some of the dates on these bikes are speculation on the owners part. Part of the reason we are doing the serial number list of these bikes is to help us all find a way to date range our bicycles. This has been indicated where possible - nothing is written in stone )*

__________________________

XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured in this thread ( 1890's? )

*17015 Men’s Pierce Special 1896 Model* - Messinger saddle, Wood spring, 80 gear: Humber 3-16 in. chain, Brodenburg pedals; 1 1/2 Dunlop tires; Kuntz rims. This was owned by W.T. Hunt of Newark NJ. - who *reported it stolen 07/16/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* *( This is a Hard Date of for this serial number )*

17442 Pierce Special - *reported stolen 11/12/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. ) _add the Hard Date for 17015 of 1896 and 1896 for serial no 22384 - it would reason we have date range here of 1896._

19700 Pierce - *reported stolen 11/05/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. ) _add the Hard Date for 17015 of 1896 and 1896 for serial no 22384 - it would reason we have date range here of 1896._

*22384 Mens Pierce 1896 Model* - Hartford No 77, Sager Saddle (Black ), 22 inch frame - gear 70. This was owned by Albert W White 146008 LAW - who *reported it stolen* on May 5th and placed a Stolen Ad in the LAW Bulletin May 14 1897 *( This is a HARD DATE for this serial number! )*

23174 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/24/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This gives us a date range for this serial number. )

24415 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/17/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

30797 Pierce -* reported stolen 03/25/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

32140 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/09/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number.) _Reported stolen with serial no 32873_

32258 Pierce - *reported stolen 10/01/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

35873 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/09/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. ) Reported stolen with serial no 32140

35823 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 06/10/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

37502 Pierce Ladies - *reported stolen 08/05/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

40460 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 10/28/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

41383 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/16/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

42866 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 06/02/1899 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin

58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe

*57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*

60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin

61489 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Maybe a model 513? Sager Seat, Fairbanks Rims, Nickel Fork (gben) The cabe

61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe

70228 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Chainless rear cushion, Buffalo NY badge ( Alex Nicholas ) The Cabe

*76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated

*85410 Men's Chainless - Hygenic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe*

*86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )*

*87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*92688 ( Stamped in Seat tube ) Hygenic Cushion Chain ( Metal Springer rear ) Springer Fork ( Special badge ) Nickel Head from Capoke*

*96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

*106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike*

*106906 Chainless Men’s - Hygenic Cuhsion Frame - from Capoke*

*135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube*

*135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?*

*145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910*

x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908

152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout

156523 ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )

165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin

165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout

165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike

166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) Pace bike with Lap Bell

170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )

178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe

180173 Chain driven , two piece hanger roadster ( gkeep ) The cabe

185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe


--------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )

*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*

(……..) Small Childs bike ( Angola Badged ) from Capoke auction site

255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe

256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model

263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe

303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe

320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe


----------



## filmonger

*Updated 18-11-17 .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread. *

_*New Updates - with hard dates & date range info from Stolen Bicycle Ads*_* & The Pierce Museum - *_Big thanks to cabe member Blue Streak! .........and everyone else who has contributed to this thread._

*( Keep in mind some of the dates on these bikes are speculation on the owners part. Part of the reason we are doing the serial number list of these bikes is to help us all find a way to date range our bicycles. This has been indicated where possible - nothing is written in stone )*

__________________________

XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured in this thread ( 1890's? )

*17015 Men’s Pierce Special 1896 Model* - Messinger saddle, Wood spring, 80 gear: Humber 3-16 in. chain, Brodenburg pedals; 1 1/2 Dunlop tires; Kuntz rims. This was owned by W.T. Hunt of Newark NJ. - who *reported it stolen 07/16/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* *( This is a Hard Date of for this serial number! )*

17442 Pierce Special - *reported stolen 11/12/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. ) _add the Hard Date for 17015 of 1896 and 1896 for serial no 22384 - it would reason we have date range here of 1896._

19700 Pierce - *reported stolen 11/05/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. ) _add the Hard Date for 17015 of 1896 and 1896 for serial no 22384 - it would reason we have date range here of 1896._

21638 Pierce - Sold at Capoke 10-19-2013

*22384 Mens Pierce 1896 Model* - Hartford No 77, Sager Saddle (Black ), 22 inch frame - gear 70. This was owned by Albert W White 146008 LAW - who *reported it stolen* on May 5th and placed a Stolen Ad in the LAW Bulletin May 14 1897 *( This is a HARD DATE for this serial number! )*

22729 Pierce Special - Women’s maroon paint lugged frame ( from the Pierce Museum ) - TY Cabe member Blue Streak

23174 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/24/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This gives us a date range for this serial number. )

24415 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/17/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

30797 Pierce -* reported stolen 03/25/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

31495 Pierce Special - Men’s ( had a Pan America Decal on it - _but based on the serial number it would be around 1897-98 mode_l - had a lugged frame. ( from the Pierce Bicycle Museum ) - TY Cape member Blue Streak

32140 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/09/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number.) _Reported stolen with serial no 32873_

32258 Pierce - *reported stolen 10/01/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

35873 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/09/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. ) Reported stolen with serial no 32140

35823 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 06/10/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

37502 Pierce Ladies - *reported stolen 08/05/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

40460 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 10/28/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

41383 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/16/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

42866 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 06/02/1899 ..LAW Bulletin* ( This give us a date range for this serial number. )

55615 Pierce Special - Men’s ( from the Pierce Bicycle Museum ) - TY Cabe member Blue Streak

55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin

58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe

*57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*

60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin

61489 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Maybe a model 513? Sager Seat, Fairbanks Rims, Nickel Fork (gben) The cabe

61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe

70228 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Chainless rear cushion, Buffalo NY badge ( Alex Nicholas ) The Cabe

*76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated

*85410 Men's Chainless - Hygenic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe*

*86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )*

*86689 Pan-Am Cushion frame shaft chainless w rigid fork ( from the Pierce bicycle museum ) - TY Cape member Blue Streak*

*87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*92688 ( Stamped in Seat tube ) Hygenic Cushion Chain ( Metal Springer rear ) Springer Fork ( Special badge ) Nickel Head from Capoke*

96613 Pierce - sold at Capoke 4/22/2006

*96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

*106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike*

*106906 Chainless Men’s - Hygenic Cuhsion Frame - from Capoke*

*135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube*

*135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?*

*145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910 by owner? - ( very possibly not correct. )*

*145471 Cushion Chain driven model, nickel spring fork- ( from the Pierce bicycle museum ) TY cabe member Blue Streak*

x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908

152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout

156523 ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )

165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin

165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout

165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike

166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) Pace bike with Lap Bell

170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )

178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe

180173 Chain driven , two piece hanger roadster ( gkeep ) The cabe

185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe


--------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )

*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*

(……..) Small Childs bike ( Angola Badged ) from Capoke auction site

255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe

256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model

263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe

303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe

320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe


----------



## filmonger

Cabe member Blue Streak has been very helpful and taken quite a few nice photo's of the Pierce Museum. Please check these out when you get a chance. Looks quite interesting. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/n...isplay-here-in-buffalo-ny.118165/#post-809504

I will be posting some of the pictures that Blue Streak took as they relate to the serial numbers above and could be helpful to those attempting to restore and date their bicycles. Also of interest will be the Pan American.


----------



## filmonger

Here is a photo of the various badges and what the Museum considers their dateline.


----------



## filmonger

This is the photo of the Pierce Special 22729 ( Note the serial number above the fork ) possibly 1896? ( TY Cabe member Blue Streak for your work on this! )..... Note the badge.


----------



## filmonger

Pierce 31495 - serial number above the fork. Boys Chain drive. Very possibly a 1897 as it has a sidepath sticker on the seat tube. ( TY Cabe member Blue Streak for your work on this ) I like the saddle on this one. The Museum is calling this a Pan-Am special and has dated it at 1901.


----------



## filmonger

Pierce Special 55615 - Serial Number on the seat post. Museum has dated it around c1901. I think we can get some fairly accurate dates with analysis of the stolen ads. Though, they to can have typos and be incorrect. ( TY to Cabe member Blue Streak for the work on this. )


----------



## filmonger

Pierce 86689 - Serial number on the seat post. Note this is the Pan-American Special Cushion Frame.


----------



## filmonger

Pierce 145471 - Serial Number on the seat tube. Boys Cushion frame chain model. (TY Cabe member Blue Streak for the work and photos )


----------



## filmonger

From Bearings 1894 for the 1895 market.... Note the name migrating to Pierce in conjunction with the Queen City line.


----------



## filmonger

From Bearings for the 1895 bicycle show in Chicago - Note the introduction of the Pierce brand.





Jan 1895 at the chicago show stand 37 { from Bearings Jan 1895 )





First Ad for the Model 1 Pierce ( from Bearings Jan 1895 )





Bearings reporter at the show in 1895 - note prices and no of models.


----------



## carlitos60

Here is My 1920s PKS!!  Based on The Details and Specifications; It is 22" Mid BB to Top of Seat Tube,,,and 21" From Top BB to Top of Seat Tube!!!
I'm NO Expert!!!
May Come Up for SALE PM If Interested!!
Pure Track Bikes are Too Soft for The Road,,and I Like Riding Mines Hard!!!
Check the Color!!!!


----------



## carlitos60

Sorry,,,,Double Post!!!


----------



## Freqman1

carlitos60 said:


> Here is My 1920s PKS!!
> May Come Up for SALE PM If Interested!!
> Pure Track Bikes are Too Soft for The Road,,and I Like Riding Mines Hard!!!
> Check the Color!!!!
> View attachment 712784 View attachment 712785 View attachment 712786




What is a PKS? Do you mean FKS? If so how do you know this is a FKS?


----------



## corbettclassics

Freqman1 said:


> What is a PKS? Do you mean FKS? If so how do you know this is a FKS?



I believe “P” stands for Professional Model.


----------



## Freqman1

Then what does the "K" stand for?


----------



## corbettclassics

Freqman1 said:


> Then what does the "K" stand for?



“K” = Kramer
“S” = Special


----------



## Freqman1

I was aware of the Frank Kramer Special but had never heard of the Professional Kramer Special? I'll have to go back through this thread and see if I can find anything on that.


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics

I guess "P" can also stand for Pierce. I have seen ads for Pierce Kramer Special but it is basically the Professional model.


----------



## carlitos60

Freqman1 said:


> What is a PKS? Do you mean FKS? If so how do you know this is a FKS?




PKS = Pierce Kramer Special as Far as I Can Read!!!
It May Have Been FKS for the Buffalo Models,,,,Then It Changed????


----------



## filmonger

1899 - Pierce Special Ad


----------



## nj_shore

I recently purchased this Pierce locally.  Figured I would add it to the serial # list.
Serial # 188250


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Adding one I just found to the list.... #500551 ... maybe that first digit is a 6?  on top of bottom bracket next to the sprocket.  Also A 1650 on the bottom.


----------



## Freqman1

Dave Stromberger said:


> Adding one I just found to the list.... #500551 ... maybe that first digit is a 6?  on top of bottom bracket next to the sprocket.  Also A 1650 on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 737313
> 
> View attachment 737314
> 
> 
> View attachment 737315



Looks like an Angola Pierce Dave. Does it have a badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like an Angola Pierce Dave. Does it have a badge? V/r Shawn




Yep, Angola era... serial number is latest of any listed here so far. I am betting it's close to 1930.  Badge is missing but holes are in the correct spot for a Pierce badge, and of course the signature S brace and sprocket.  It's had a hard life, but restorable.  I may do this one, not sure yet.  Got it from the original owners daughter.


----------



## sam

Add mine,Serial number 601004 top of BB Nickle Plate aperture racer frame Angola badge. As a note the head was made flat plate that was formed similar to the late model schwinns. So the tubes were not joined at the head but about an inch back.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

sam said:


> Add mine,Serial number 601004 top of BB Nickle Plate aperture racer frame Angola badge. As a note the head was made flat plate that was formed similar to the late model schwinns. So the tubes were not joined at the head but about an inch back.




Have a pic to post? Would like to see it!


----------



## sam




----------



## sam

I got the pierce without wheels. found a set of wood racer rims on Ebay (tufo tires) Also I've added a ND two speed conversion Bit of a frankenbike but it must be a late 30s bike.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

sam said:


> I got the pierce without wheels. found a set of wood racer rims on Ebay (tufo tires) Also I've added a ND two speed conversion Bit of a frankenbike but it must be a late 30s bike.




Mine has a Morrow hub dated 3rd quarter 1934, so assuming my hub is original to it, the bike is likely a '34.  Your serial number is higher than mine, so you're probably right, late 30's, or mid.


----------



## gben

Great thread with a noble cause.

    I was just on the phone talking to the Pierce museum in Buffalo as I had the idea of driving over and seeing what sorts of factory records they had to look at. First they said they are closed for maintenance and do not know when they will be open again, maybe in the spring. They told me that they had no library available to the public, and that there were no records of what serial numbers went with what years of bicycles, if there ever were any they do not have them.

     Oh well.

      I think it is a bad idea to claim any "hard date" for any serial numbers just because someone who reported the bike stolen in the late 1890s claimed their bicycle was a "1896" etc. model. Bicycles can lay around shops for a long time before they are sold, it would be very easy for a bicycle manufactured for one year to sit in a warehouse or shop for a year or more before it is sold. It is also a bad idea to try and date a bicycle that is around a hundred years old by the parts hanging on it including the head-badge as any of these parts could have been swapped out. Pierce catalogs show how similar the bicycles themselves were for many years in a row with often only minor changes in them year to year, so catalogs are not going to narrow the date of any Pierce down to one year either. 

    I have been through this whole project before, having had collected classic British motorcycles for decades, and seeing that even when there were factory records showing the dates of manufacture, people interpreted the records as they wished, the records had errors in them, and many other pitfalls. I would never discourage people from trying to find the facts, but just warning that until the facts are very, very well documented by period literature the human ego is going to have as much to say about what date their particular Pierce bicycles are as anything else.


----------



## filmonger

*

Updated 22-01-18 .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread. *

*New Updates - with possible purchase dates ( rather than Hard Dates ) & possible date range from purchase info from Stolen Bicycle Ads & The Pierce Museum - *Big thanks to cabe member Blue Streak! .........and everyone else who has contributed to this thread. Also, a big thanks to gben for his input ( see number 156 on this thread ).... Keep what he says in the back of your mind when reading the chart -* This is just a guide*.

*( Keep in mind some of the dates on these bikes are speculation on the owners part. Part of the reason we are doing the serial number list of these bikes is to help us all find a way to date range our bicycles. This has been indicated where possible - nothing is written in stone )*

__________________________

XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured in this thread ( 1890's? )

*17015 Men’s Pierce Special 1896 Model* - Messinger saddle, Wood spring, 80 gear: Humber 3-16 in. chain, Brodenburg pedals; 1 1/2 Dunlop tires; Kuntz rims. This was owned by W.T. Hunt of Newark NJ. - who *reported it stolen 07/16/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* *( This is a possible purchase date of for this serial number. )*

17442 Pierce Special - *reported stolen 11/12/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_ _add the possible purchase date for 17015 of 1896 and 1896 for serial no 22384 - it would reason we have a possible date range here from date of purchase of 1896._

19700 Pierce - *reported stolen 11/05/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_ _add the possible purchase date for 17015 of 1896 and 1896 for serial no 22384 - it would reason we have date range here of 1896 from possible date of purchase._

21638 Pierce - Sold at Capoke 10-19-2013

*22384 Mens Pierce 1896 Model* - Hartford No 77, Sager Saddle (Black ), 22 inch frame - gear 70. This was owned by Albert W White 146008 LAW - who *reported it stolen* on May 5th and placed a Stolen Ad in the LAW Bulletin May 14 1897 *( This is a possible purchase DATE for this serial number. )*

22729 Pierce Special - Women’s maroon paint lugged frame ( from the Pierce Museum ) - TY Cabe member Blue Streak

23174 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/24/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

24415 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/17/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

30797 Pierce -* reported stolen 03/25/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

31495 Pierce Special - Men’s ( had a Pan America Decal on it - but based on the serial number it could be around 1897-98 model - had a lugged frame. ( from the Pierce Bicycle Museum ) - TY Cape member Blue Streak

32140 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/09/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_ Reported stolen with serial no 32873

32258 Pierce - *reported stolen 10/01/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

35873 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/09/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_ Reported stolen with serial no 32140

35823 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 06/10/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

37502 Pierce Ladies - *reported stolen 08/05/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

40460 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 10/28/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

41383 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/16/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

42866 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 06/02/1899 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

55615 Pierce Special - Men’s ( from the Pierce Bicycle Museum ) - TY Cabe member Blue Streak

55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin

58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe

*57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*

60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin

61489 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Maybe a model 513? Sager Seat, Fairbanks Rims, Nickel Fork (gben) The cabe

61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe

70228 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Chainless rear cushion, Buffalo NY badge ( Alex Nicholas ) The Cabe

*76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated

*85410 Men's Chainless - Hygenic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe*

*86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )*

*86689 Pan-Am Cushion frame shaft chainless w rigid fork ( from the Pierce bicycle museum ) - TY Cape member Blue Streak*

*87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*92688 ( Stamped in Seat tube ) Hygenic Cushion Chain ( Metal Springer rear ) Springer Fork ( Special badge ) Nickel Head from Capoke*

96613 Pierce - sold at Capoke 4/22/2006

96637 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Ladies Pierce Chainless Double Cushion. Front fork springer ( no shackles ), S bracket between down tubes. Could not read plate below badge & could not read last pat date on rear spring shock. ( for sale by IngoMike ) ( IngoMike ) The Cabe - he considered this a 1901 model

*96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

*106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike*

*106906 Chainless Men’s - Hygenic Cushion Frame - from Capoke*

*135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube*

*135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?*

*145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shackled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910 by owner? - ( very possibly not correct. )*

*145471 Cushion Chain driven model, nickel spring fork- ( from the Pierce bicycle museum ) TY cabe member Blue Streak*

x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908

152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout

156523 ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )

165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin

165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout

165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike

166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) Pace bike with Lap Bell

170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )

178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe

180173 Chain driven , two piece hanger roadster ( gkeep ) The cabe

185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

188250 ( stamped on drop out )  ( nj_shore ) The cabe - not sure of the badge type on this one?

--------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )

*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*

(……..) Small Childs bike ( Angola Badged ) from Capoke auction site

255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe

256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model

263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe

270951 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) ( Stamped on top of BB next to sprocket ) Nickel frame, Professional Track Racer Model  -  It is 22" Mid BB to Top of Seat Tube - and 21" From Top BB to Top of Seat Tube ( Carlitos ) The Cabe ..... Carlitos considers it a mid 1920's model

303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe

320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe

500551 First number could be a 6 rather than a 5… ( stamped on top of BB next to sprocket ) along with another stamp of A 1650 on the bottom, Arch bar frame ( w S bracket ), Truss fork, Morrow Hub dated 3rd qtr 1934 ….purchased from Orig Owner. - Dave ( Dave Stromburger ) The cabe

601004 ( stamped on top of BB ) Nickle Plate aperture racer frame Angola badge. As a note the head was made flat plate that was formed similar to the late model schwinns. So the tubes were not joined at the head but about an inch back. Sam ( Sam ) The cabe


----------



## gben

One possible use of the serial numbers from the stolen bicycle reports is getting a rough idea of Pierce production per year. For 1898 there are seven Pierce cycles reported stolen with no serial number higher than 42,000, for 1897 there were six reported stolen with no serial number higher than about 32000. This could suggest a yearly production of around 10,000 bicycles a year At This Time. But if we divide the eight years production from 1891 into 42,000 you get about half that per year, about 5000 per year. Production certainly could have been higher in 1897 than it was in 1891 or the first year or so of Pierce bicycle production.

   Bicycles were booming at this time and Pierce certainly should have been increasing production as they got into the swing of things. If you go with the high production figure of 10k per year, you can guess that a bicycle from 1899 would have no higher a number than 52k, one from 1900 no higher than 62K, 1901-72K, 1902-82K, 1903-92K, 1904-102K, 1910-162k, 1915-202k, 1918-232k.

     Interesting that it puts serial-number 232,000 right about where it should be in the collection of serial-numbers above as far as switching production to Angola.  It places my bike towards the end of 1900 production about where literature shows it could be too.

     Of course the Angola production is by a completely different factory where the bicycles were more of a "badge engineering" project, so unless stolen bicycle data from several years into Angola production was available the data from stolen Buffalo Pierce bicycles is going to be unusable for dating Angola bikes.

    This is all guess-work, but it shows what can be done by looking at the very little data from the stolen bicycle records and some simple math. The more data that pops up or is looked at the more accurate this guesswork could become. If more stolen bike records were available for other years with six or more examples from each year it could really make for an accurate guess.


----------



## filmonger

Pierce Cat 1934... This is interesting as it provides some answers to the P.K.S question ( for this year anyway ). These images are elsewhere on the cabe website posted by cabe member cds2323  along with a bunch of other cool stuff.


----------



## cds2323

filmonger said:


> Pierce Cat 1934... This is interesting as it provides some answers to the P.K.S question ( for this year anyway ). These images are elsewhere on the cabe website posted by cabe member      along with a bunch of other cool stuff.
> 
> View attachment 748037
> View attachment 748036
> View attachment 748038
> View attachment 748050
> View attachment 748052
> View attachment 748053
> View attachment 748054
> View attachment 748055 View attachment 748056 View attachment 748057 View attachment 748058





The complete catalog is in this album. It's a poor Xerox copy but is all I have. How a lot of stuff was passed around pre internet.

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/pierce-catalog.1926/


----------



## redline1968

Thought I’d throw out another odd ball date on the stolen card and  I still haven’t figured out the serial number on mine:0


----------



## filmonger

TY Redline... Very Cool - I'll add these two and the salesman sample later today.


----------



## gben

redline1968 said:


> Thought I’d throw out another odd ball date on the stolen card and  I still haven’t figured out the serial number on mine




  It would be nice if you put up a photo showing your entire bike instead of just parts of it. Two other bikes on the serial number list  with a number close to yours are guessed to be from around 1908-1910, and my theory about Pierce bicycle numbers of the Buffalo Plant making about ten-thousand a year average fits that too, I would say about 1908 is as good a guess as can be made at this time.


----------



## redline1968

gben said:


> It would be nice if you put up a photo showing your entire bike instead of just parts of it. Two other bikes on the serial number list  with a number close to yours are guessed to be from around 1908-1910, and my theory about Pierce bicycle numbers of the Buffalo Plant making about ten-thousand a year average fits that too, I would say about 1908 is as good a guess as can be made at this time.




It’s been on before with pics. Seems there not much interests in posting it. The Wheels are replaced with Columbia ballend spokes steel rims. And collard seat post. No fenders.  Orig paint.   Takes more time to take it out than post the parts that seem to be interesting to others. It seems to be the only one with a X and B in the serial numbers..no other examples have been shown. . I’m thinking your right 1908 around there


----------



## filmonger

*Updated  07-02-18*

*New Updates - with possible purchase dates ( rather than Hard Dates ) & possible date range from purchase info from Stolen Bicycle Ads & The Pierce Museum - *Big thanks to cabe member Blue Streak! .........and everyone else who has contributed to this thread. Also, a big thanks to gben for his input ( see number 156 on this thread ).... Keep what he says in the back of your mind when reading the chart -* This is just a guide*.

*( Keep in mind some of the dates on these bikes are speculation on the owners part. Part of the reason we are doing the serial number list of these bikes is to help us all find a way to date range our bicycles. This has been indicated where possible - nothing is written in stone )*

__________________________

XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured in this thread ( 1890's? )

4000 Salesman's Sample - very small bike produced for salesman as a sample. This one was Buffalo Badged. Cabe member Dweber

*17015 Men’s Pierce Special 1896 Model* - Messinger saddle, Wood spring, 80 gear: Humber 3-16 in. chain, Brodenburg pedals; 1 1/2 Dunlop tires; Kuntz rims. This was owned by W.T. Hunt of Newark NJ. - who *reported it stolen 07/16/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* *( This is a possible purchase date of for this serial number. )*

17442 Pierce Special - *reported stolen 11/12/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_ add the possible purchase date for 17015 of 1896 and 1896 for serial no 22384 - it would reason we have a possible date range here from date of purchase of 1896.

19700 Pierce - *reported stolen 11/05/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. _) add the possible purchase date for 17015 of 1896 and 1896 for serial no 22384 - it would reason we have date range here of 1896 from possible date of purchase.

21638 Pierce - Sold at Capoke 10-19-2013

*22384 Mens Pierce 1896 Model* - Hartford No 77, Sager Saddle (Black ), 22 inch frame - gear 70. This was owned by Albert W White 146008 LAW - who *reported it stolen* on May 5th and placed a Stolen Ad in the LAW Bulletin May 14 1897_ *( This is a possible purchase DATE for this serial number. )*_

22729 Pierce Special - *Ladies* maroon paint lugged frame *( from the Pierce Museum )* - TY Cabe member Blue Streak

23174 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/24/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

24415 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/17/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

30797 Pierce -* reported stolen 03/25/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

31495 Pierce Special - Men’s ( had a Pan America Decal on it - but based on the serial number it could be around 1897-98 model - had a lugged frame. _( from the Pierce Bicycle Museum _) - TY Cape member Blue Streak

32140 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/09/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_ Reported stolen with serial no 32873

32258 Pierce - *reported stolen 10/01/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

35873 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/09/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_ Reported stolen with serial no 32140

35823 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 06/10/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

37502 Pierce Ladies - *reported stolen 08/05/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

40460 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 10/28/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

41383 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/16/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

42866 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 06/02/1899 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

55615 Pierce Special - Men’s _( from the Pierce Bicycle Museum )_ - TY Cabe member Blue Streak

55972 Pierce Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin

58877 Pierce Tandem _( Stamped on seat post )_ Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe

*57365 Pierce Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*

60292 Pierce Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin

61489 Pierce _( stamped on Seat tube )_ Maybe a model 513? Sager Seat, Fairbanks Rims, Nickel Fork (gben) The cabe

61758 Pierce _( stamped on Seat tube )_ Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

63456 Pierce Special Racer _( stamped on Seat tube )_ Special Racer - riveted below badge ( corbettclassics ) The Cabe

70228 Pierce Cushion _( stamped on Seat tube )_ Chainless rear cushion, Buffalo NY badge ( Alex Nicholas ) The Cabe

*76088 Pierce Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

77092 Pierce Special Racer - Nickel Plated

*85410 Pierce Men's Chainless - Hygenic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe*

*86133 Pierce Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )*

*86689 Pierce Pan-Am Cushion frame shaft chainless w rigid fork ( from the Pierce bicycle museum ) - TY Cape member Blue Streak*

*87605 Pierce Cushion - Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*92688 Pierce Special Cushion - Chain Driven ( Stamped in Seat tube ) Hygenic Cushion Chain ( Metal Springer rear ) Springer Fork ( Special badge ) Nickel Head from Capoke*

96613 Pierce - sold at Capoke 4/22/2006

96637 Pierce Chainless Cushion Ladies _( Stamped on Seat tube )_ Ladies Pierce Chainless Double Cushion. Front fork springer ( no shackles ), S bracket between down tubes. Could not read plate below badge & could not read last pat date on rear spring shock. ( for sale by IngoMike ) ( IngoMike ) The Cabe - he considered this a 1901 model

*96665 Pierce Cushion Chainless Ladies ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

*106877 Pierce Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*106877 Pierce Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike*

*106906 Pierce Cushion Chainless Men’s - Hygenic Cushion Frame - from Capoke*

*121221 Pierce Cushion Frame - Nickel plated, Double Spring Fork, Black, Hartford No 7 Tires. This was a new bike… reported stolen to the Pasadena Ca police April 12 1908 ( Card No. 45 )*

*135320 Pierce Cushion Chain driven model - Mens, Black, Shackled nickel spring fork. believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube*

*135320 Pierce Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?*

*145187 Pierce Cushion Chain Driven ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shackled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910 by owner? *

*145471 Pierce Cushion Chain Driven - Nickel spring fork- ( from the Pierce bicycle museum ) TY cabe member Blue Streak*

X1492b1 Pierce Chain Driven - _(Stamped on Dropout )_ Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post-1908. Note the X & b.

152026 Pierce Chain Driven - LuxLow  _( Stamped on Dropout )_

156523 Pierce Special Racer - _( Stamped on dropout )_ Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )

165302 Pierce - Men's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin

165509 Pierce Model 110 Special Racer - ( Carey Williams ) ( stamped on dropout )

165509 Pierce Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike

166682 Pierce Model 121 - Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) Pace bike with Lap Bell

170381 Pierce Racer - Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )

174006 Pierce Service Model - Buffalo Badge - _(stamped on drop out )_ Nickel fork, smooth domed crown head, small decal inside lower face of head tube that reads Service Model. Pierce dark red, gold pin striping double lined closed box ends. Cabe member Dick Rath

178873 Pierce Frank Kramer Special - _(stamped on drop out)_ Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe

180173 Pierce Chain Driven - two-piece hanger roadster ( gkeep ) The cabe

185513 Pierce - _( stamped on drop out )_ Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

188250 Pierce - _( stamped on drop out )_ ( nj_shore ) The cabe - not sure of the badge type on this one?

--------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )

*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*

(……..) Small Childs bike ( Angola Badged ) from Capoke auction site

255073 Pierce Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer - _( Stamped on BB )_ Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Flush Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe

256237 Pierce SBBR - ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model

263054 Pierce Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model - Flush Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe

270951 Pierce Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model -  _( Stamped on top of BB next to sprocket )_ Nickel frame, Professional Track Racer Model - It is 22" Mid BB to Top of Seat Tube - and 21" From Top BB to Top of Seat Tube ( Carlitos ) The Cabe ..... Carlitos considers it a mid 1920's model

303434 Pierce Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) BSA -  Flush Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe

320717 Pierce Frank Kramer Special (PKS) - Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe

500551 Pierce Arch Bar - First number could be a 6 rather than a 5… _( stamped on top of BB next to sprocket )_ along with another stamp of A 1650 on the bottom, Arch bar frame ( w S bracket ), Truss fork, Morrow Hub dated 3rd qtr 1934 ….purchased from Orig Owner. - Dave ( Dave Stromburger ) The Cabe

601004 Pierce - _( stamped on top of BB )_ Nickel Plate aperture racer frame, Angola badge. As a note, the head was made a flat plate that was formed similarly to the late model schwinns. So the tubes were not joined at the head but about an inch back. Sam ( Sam ) The Cabe


----------



## filmonger

1897 Pierce Flush Joint construction...

In 1897 seamless tubing joints were achieved by inside fittings “inside one tube and shaped to fit snugly around the opposite tube.” This area was then brazed and painted.


----------



## filmonger

The Bicycling World March 26 1910.... George Pierce Death reported.


----------



## filmonger

Pierce Bankrupt... Aug 13 1910 Bicycling World


----------



## filmonger

Dec 1911 - Japanese Order - 1000 Bicycles



 

Dec 1911 - Pierce Foremen



 

The Bicycling World Jan 6 1912....





It is my understanding that the banks would not lend them the money needed for the Japanese order and this led to the extended reorganization. The odd thing that I cannot figure out is the time scale here. This started in 1910 and the Emblem asset purchase was in 1918. There seemed to be quite a few extensions allowed - though, 8 years seems a bit mad. I also cannot find any hard info on the emblem asset purchase.


----------



## filmonger

New Trademark - with arrow .. 1896


----------



## filmonger

Need to add this to the list - Pierce stolen 1896 serial no 19992


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

filmonger said:


> Need to add this to the list - Pierce stolen 1896 serial no 19992
> 
> View attachment 753168



My Pierce is 96637
It is a ladies
It definitely appears to be an 1898 model.


----------



## carlitos60

redline1968 said:


> Thought I’d throw out another odd ball date on the stolen card and  I still haven’t figured out the serial number on mine:0View attachment 748640 View attachment 748638 View attachment 748637 View attachment 748636




Yours is Not a PIERCE;;;;;;Not with That Fake Serial Number!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

carlitos60 said:


> Yours is Not a PIERCE;;;;;;Not with That Fake Serial Number!!



I added the 1 by mistake


----------



## tommydale1950

carlitos60 said:


> Yours is Not a PIERCE;;;;;;Not with That Fake Serial Number!!



Calm down, take a deep breath...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

tommydale1950 said:


> Calm down, take a deep breath...



Hahahaha!
Carlito’s way!


----------



## carlitos60

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Hahahaha!
> Carlito’s way!




Sorry.....I was Referring to Redline1968 Bike and That Weird Number!!!!!!!
Show the Whole Bike, and We'll See!!


----------



## gben

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> My Pierce is 96637
> It is a ladies
> It definitely appears to be an 1898 model.




    With that serial number and New Departure rear brake it would be more like around 1902-1903.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

gben said:


> With that serial number and New Departure rear brake it would be more like around 1902-1903.



Coaster brake is earlier than that


----------



## tommydale1950

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Coaster brake is earlier than that




email sent ...Tom


----------



## gben

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Coaster brake is earlier than that




   My date for the bike and serial number being from 1902-1903 is based on documentation in this thread, what is yours based on?


----------



## filmonger

Pierce option 1899









Stock Certificate 1907



 

Photo of George



 

Letter 1896....


----------



## filmonger

1896 appeal to bicycle makers to adopt a serial number scheme for all bicycles..


----------



## filmonger

Pierce factory 1896....


----------



## gben

Great work on this thread as always filmonger.....!


----------



## filmonger

Pierce Springer Fork dates. This has been a bone of contention for some people and has been discussed in previous threads. Fordsnake & Freqman1 were very helpful and the research you see here is thanks to them both. ( https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-1903-1904.71403/  )  Unless your bicycle came with the fork originally - this will not help you date your bike. It will help you date your fork. You have to keep in mind that the springer fork was also offered as an option. Fordsnake has also done extensive research of the rear Cushion Frame mechanism ( https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-–-the-original-cushion.49808/ )

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-1903-1904.71403/

Here you see the fork and its introduction in 1902 -  What helps here is the construction of the fork and the lack of straps. The fork pictured below for 1902 has no straps. Therefore, it would reason that if you have this fork on your bike that the fork was either a 1902 or 1903. If you consider the fork orig, to your bike - it then gives you a possible date range for your bike. Though, it is a big assumption to consider the fork on a bike to be the original fork. If the supplier of the fork had a surplus of these forks they could have been put on any year bike that they would fit on. Below information is that provided by Fordsnake.













1903 information - from the bicycling world April 1903...





In 1904 the introduced the strap, roller ( or shackle ). The question here is when did they end production of this fork. This will help date your fork - in knowing that it is 1904 or later.










From the bicycling world 1904




Now - the question is 1901.... Obviously, the fork was on show in the Pierce exhibit at the Pan American from May - Nov in 1901. Did they sell any in 1901?

From the Bicycling World 1901


----------



## filmonger

Pierce 1896 - Serial No 23910....
Guess we can take this as a hard date due to the ownership of the bike by the superintendent of the Wheel's printing plant. This article being from the Wheel in 1899.

I will add this to the serial number list a little later


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Weren’t the Pierce spring forks introduced in 1899?


----------



## filmonger

Yes, I have seen this Ad...... But this Ad itself was placed in the trade Mags at a much later date. I prefer to go with dates we can prove based on the Pierce catalogues & trade magazines talking about introductions/improvements...... rather than a single ad. They themselves have stated the dates of introduction to models as 1902 and improvements for 1904. But the Pan-American had the fork in 1901 - at least for the exhibition & possibly earlier. I am not dismissing what the ad says - I just think we need more proof of what the ad states. Like a 1899/1900/1901 catalogue. I have been looking - keep your eyes peeled as well. Let's say for now it certainly is a possibility ( a good possibility )


----------



## filmonger

Pierce Bottom bracket patent fight 1898 under the Old firm ... From the Wheel 1898.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

filmonger said:


> Yes, I have seen this Ad...... But this Ad itself was placed in the trade Mags at a much later date. I prefer to go with dates we can prove based on the Pierce catalogues & trade magazines talking about introductions/improvements...... rather than a single ad. They themselves have stated the dates of introduction to models as 1902 and improvements for 1904. But the Pan-American had the fork in 1901 - at least for the exhibition & possibly earlier. I am not dismissing what the ad says - I just think we need more proof of what the ad states. Like a 1899/1900/1901 catalogue. I have been looking - keep your eyes peeled as well. Let's say for now it certainly is a possibility ( a good possibility )




I thought I had seen a patent drawing from 1898 for the leaf spring fork.


----------



## filmonger

Please find it if you can... I know I have seen it as well but have been unable to find it again as usual when you are looking for something.


----------



## Blue Streak

April 24, 1902 - _The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review_ - Pierce Spring Fork Ad:


----------



## Blue Streak

Pierce's 1901 Pan-American Special references:

November 1, 1900 - _The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review_:




November 8 , 1900 - _The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review_:




November 29, 1900 - _The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review_:












December 6, 1900 - _The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review_:




December 6, 1900 - _The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review_:




December 20, 1900 - _The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review_:


----------



## Blue Streak

US Patent No. 621,942 dated March 28, 1899 for Spring Frame for Bicycles by a W.J. Pierce of London, England. Fork looks similar to one on Pierce Bicycles:


----------



## filmonger

This may be the reason we cannot seem to find a Pat for the Pierce Fork - will keep looking.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Is this George’s son?


----------



## filmonger

Percy P Pierce was his son that was appointed President of the cycle company ( around 1907ish ) - This is some other non-related guy from London. Close - but no cigar as far as I can tell.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

filmonger said:


> Percy P Pierce was his son that was appointed President of the cycle company ( around 1907ish ) - This is some other non-related guy from London. Close - but no cigar as far as I can tell.



Possibly related?


----------



## Blue Streak

April 1, 1903 - _Cycle and Automobile Trade Journal_ - Pierce Ad:




June 1, 1903 - _Cycle and Automobile Trade Journal_ - Pierce Article:


----------



## gben

Great job Filmonger and BlueStreak for digging up all the Pierce stuff.  By the numbers Pierce bikes were low production compared to most others of the TOC period, but it seems like there is more information being dug up on them than on most of them.......


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

What is this?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vi...man-Sample-Advertising-Original-/253469555505


----------



## filmonger

It could be a Salesman Sample - some are known to have serial numbers..... There is a thread on them here - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-salesman-sample-bicycle.124922/


----------



## filmonger

Spring fork roller.

From The Bicycling World Feb 1904









Not sure of the date on these two below - think it is 1904








1896 Ad





Just about Bicycle displays at the Pan-American



 

Jan 1901 - From the Bicycling World


----------



## filmonger

Arch Truss Models... Note the S connector


----------



## filmonger

Part of the 1899 Pierce Cat.














Use of the Morrow Hub on Pierce bicycles for 1900 Models. The Cycling Age Nov 1899


----------



## gben

A 1907 Pierce chain-drive that was all re-finished just sold on Ebay for well over $6000. I was surprised.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

gben said:


> View attachment 771278 A 1907 Pierce chain-drive that was all re-finished just sold on Ebay for well over $6000. I was surprised.




Wow! Wasn’t even fully cushioned!


----------



## carlitos60

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Wow! Wasn’t even fully cushioned!




Some People Like Pretty Girls!!
It's Not Worth It!!


----------



## filmonger

1898....


----------



## filmonger

*Update April 6 2018*

*New Updates - with possible purchase dates ( rather than Hard Dates ) & possible date range from purchase info from Stolen Bicycle Ads & The Pierce Museum - *Big thanks to cabe member Blue Streak! .........and everyone else who has contributed to this thread. Also, a big thanks to gben for his input ( see number 156 on this thread ).... Keep what he says in the back of your mind when reading the chart -* This is just a guide*.

*( Keep in mind some of the dates on these bikes are speculation on the owners part. Part of the reason we are doing the serial number list of these bikes is to help us all find a way to date range our bicycles. This has been indicated where possible - nothing is written in stone )*

__________________________

XXXX Special Men's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured in this thread ( 1890's? )

4000 Salesman's Sample - very small bike produced for salesman as a sample. This one was Buffalo Badged. Cabe member Dweber

*17015 Men’s Pierce Special 1896 Model* - Messinger saddle, Wood spring, 80 gear: Humber 3-16 in. chain, Brodenburg pedals; 1 1/2 Dunlop tires; Kuntz rims. This was owned by W.T. Hunt of Newark NJ. - who *reported it stolen 07/16/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* *( This is a possible purchase date of for this serial number. )*

17442 Pierce Special - *reported stolen 11/12/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* *( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )* add the possible purchase date for 17015 of 1896 and 1896 for serial no 22384 - it would reason we have a possible date range here from date of purchase of 1896.

19700 Pierce - *reported stolen 11/05/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_ add the possible purchase date for 17015 of 1896 and 1896 for serial no 22384 - it would reason we have date range here of 1896 from possible date of purchase.

21638 Pierce - Sold at Capoke 10-19-2013

*22384 Mens Pierce 1896 Model* - Hartford No 77, Sager Saddle (Black ), 22 inch frame - gear 70. This was owned by Albert W White 146008 LAW - who *reported it stolen* on May 5th and placed a Stolen Ad in the LAW Bulletin May 14 1897 *( This is a possible purchase DATE for this serial number. )*

22729 Pierce Special - *Ladies* - maroon paint lugged frame *( from the Pierce Museum )* - TY Cabe member Blue Streak

23174 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/24/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

24415 Pierce - *reported stolen 09/17/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

30797 Pierce -* reported stolen 03/25/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

31495 Pierce Special - Men’s ( had a Pan America Decal on it - but based on the serial number it could be around 1897-98 model - had a lugged frame. ( from the Pierce Bicycle Museum ) - TY Cape member Blue Streak

32140 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/09/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_ Reported stolen with serial no 32873

32258 Pierce - *reported stolen 10/01/1897 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

35873 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/09/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_ Reported stolen with serial no 32140

35823 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 06/10/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

37502 Pierce Ladies - *reported stolen 08/05/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

40460 Pierce Racer - *reported stolen 10/28/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

41383 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 09/16/1898 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

42866 Pierce Bicycle - *reported stolen 06/02/1899 ..LAW Bulletin* _( This give us a possible date range from purchase for this serial number. )_

55615 Pierce Special - Men’s ( from the Pierce Bicycle Museum ) - TY Cabe member Blue Streak

55972 Pierce Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin

*57365 Pierce Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - GiovanniLiCalsi - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe*

58877 Pierce Tandem ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe

60292 Pierce Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin

61489 Pierce - ( stamped on Seat tube ) Maybe a model 513? Sager Seat, Fairbanks Rims, Nickel Fork (gben) The cabe

61758 Pierce - ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

63456 Pierce Special Racer - ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge ( corbettclassics ) The Cabe

70228 Pierce Cushion - ( stamped on Seat tube ) Chainless rear cushion, Buffalo NY badge ( Alex Nicholas ) The Cabe

*76088 Pierce Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

77092 Pierce Special Racer - Nickel Plated

*85410 Pierce Men's Chainless - Hygenic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe*

*86133 Pierce Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )*

*86689 Pierce Pan-Am Cushion frame chainless w rigid fork ( from the Pierce bicycle museum ) - TY Cape member Blue Streak*

*87605 Pierce Chainless Cushion - Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*92688 Pierce Special Cushion - Chain Driven ( Stamped in Seat tube ) Hygenic Cushion Chain ( Metal Springer rear ) Springer Fork ( Special badge ) Nickel Head from Capoke*

96613 Pierce - sold at Capoke 4/22/2006

96637 Pierce Chainless Cushion Ladies - ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Ladies Pierce Chainless Double Cushion. Front fork springer ( no shackles ), _S bracket between down tubes_. Could not read plate below badge & could not read last pat date on rear spring shock. ( GiovanniLiCalsi ) The Cabe - he considered this a 1901 model

*96665 Pierce Cushion Chainless Ladies ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo*

*97563 Pierce Cushion Men’s - Chain Driven ( Stamped in Seat tube ) Color black, Hygenic Cushion ( Metal Springer rear ) - Cabe member ( Carlitos ) considered 1902 or earlier  due to change from metal rear springer to bearing BB springer for 1903 models.*

*106877 Pierce Cushion Men’s Chainless - Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )*

*106906 Pierce Cushion Chainless Men’s - Hygenic Cushion Frame - from Capoke*

*121221 Pierce Cushion Frame - Nickel plated, Double Spring Fork, Black, Hartford No 7 Tires. This was a new bike… reported stolen to the Pasadena Ca police April 12 1908 ( Card No. 45 )*

*135320 Pierce Cushion Chain driven model - Mens, Black, Shackled ( roller ) nickel spring fork. Possibly a 1903/4 ….though, most likely a later model based on serial - due to change from metal rear springer to bearing BB springer in 1903  - Cabe member ( Filmonger - Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube*

*145187 Pierce Cushion Chain Driven ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shackled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910 by owner? *

*145471 Pierce Cushion Chain Driven - Nickel spring fork- ( from the Pierce bicycle museum ) TY cabe member Blue Streak*

X1492b1 Pierce Chain Driven - (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post-1908. Note the X & b.

152026 Pierce Chain Driven - LuxLow ( Stamped on Dropout )

156523 Pierce Special Racer - ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )

165302 Pierce - Men's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin

165509 Pierce Model 110 Special Racer - ( Carey Williams ) ( stamped on dropout )

166682 Pierce Model 121 - Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) Pace bike with Lap Bell

170381 Pierce Racer - Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )

174006 Pierce Service Model - Buffalo Badge - (stamped on drop out ) Nickel fork, smooth domed crown head, small decal inside lower face of head tube that reads Service Model. Pierce dark red, gold pin striping double lined closed box ends. Cabe member Dick Rath

178873 Pierce Frank Kramer Special - (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe

180173 Pierce Chain Driven - two-piece hanger roadster ( gkeep ) The cabe

185513 Pierce - ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

188250 Pierce - ( stamped on drop out ) ( nj_shore ) The cabe - not sure of the badge type on this one?

*--------------------------------------------------------------- ( Angola Badged )*

*( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )*

(……..) Small Childs bike ( Angola Badged ) from Capoke auction site

255073 Pierce Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer - ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Flush Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe

256237 Pierce SBBR - ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model

263054 Pierce Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model - Flush Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe

270951 Pierce Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model - ( Stamped on top of BB next to sprocket ) Nickel frame, Professional Track Racer Model - It is 22" Mid BB to Top of Seat Tube - and 21" From Top BB to Top of Seat Tube ( Carlitos ) The Cabe ..... Carlitos considers it a mid 1920's model

303434 Pierce Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) BSA - Flush Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe

320717 Pierce Frank Kramer Special (PKS) - Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe

500551 Pierce Arch Bar - First number could be a 6 rather than a 5… ( stamped on top of BB next to sprocket ) along with another stamp of A 1650 on the bottom, Arch bar frame ( w S bracket ), Truss fork, Morrow Hub dated 3rd qtr 1934 ….purchased from Orig Owner. - Dave ( Dave Stromburger ) The Cabe

601004 Pierce - ( stamped on top of BB ) Nickel Plate aperture racer frame, Angola badge. As a note, the head was made a flat plate that was formed similarly to the late model schwinns. So the tubes were not joined at the head but about an inch back. Sam ( Sam ) The Cabe

______________________________________________________________________________

A few key changes and dates....










For the 1903 chain driven cushion models Pierce changed from a metal flex spring to a Bearing BB crank hanger.


----------



## The Admiral

185513 Pierce - ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

This frame is now owned by myself. The fork and frame construction seem to be the same as the “Service Model” in the catalogs.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Please add to your list: serial number 14547b.  A new attic find for me.  Thank you.


----------



## filmonger

An example of a Pierce Chain Driven Cushion Arch Bar - kindly note, the date on this bicycle on their website seems to be incorrect.

https://www.sterba-bike.cz/fotka/34339/category/information-mix-foto?lang=EN


----------



## filmonger

Fantastic research on the Cushion Frame by cabe member Fordsnake ( Carlton ) .... a great read. Gives background info on the origin of the Pierce Cushion Frame. I miss Fordsnake.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-–-the-original-cushion.49808/


----------



## filmonger

I'll update it ASAP New Mexico Brant..... besides being among the walking dead, I am quitting the hobby and going to sell what I have left here in Ireland. Most likely I will not contribute much more to the Cabe website. My health is holding out so far ( fingers crossed ). We will see -I have beaten the odds so far.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

filmonger said:


> I'll update it ASAP New Mexico Brant..... besides being among the walking dead, I am quitting the hobby and going to sell what I have left here in Ireland. Most likely I will not contribute much more to the Cabe website. My health is holding out so far ( fingers crossed ). We will see -I have beaten the odds so far.



Thank you for your contributions to the hobby; the research and threads you have posted have been a true highlight for me.  Sending you good thoughts.  Kindly, Brant


----------



## filmonger

Serial No. 173262 - Pierce Chainless Cushion ( Black )... Pictures by Kato - Not positive where he took these? Not on list yet.


----------



## filmonger

Pictures by Rollfaster - Serial No. 303434 ... Angola badge - unique drop outs on front wheel. ( already on Serial No registry )


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Does anyone have any catalog or advertising information for a Pierce "Amateur Sprint Racer" model?  It was an Angola produced bicycle.  The only hit I am finding on here is an image of one Sam Fitzsimmons had at Trexlertown back in 2010.  @filmonger


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Last night I did a light frame cleaning on the Angola built, Pierce: *Amateur Sprint Racer* model I recently found.  On the model decal there are two letters under the word Pierce and above the word amateur; I am assuming the letters are "BR" based on the other known example posted by @twowheelfan in 2010: https://thecabe.com/forum/media/pierce-br-amateur-sprint-racer-angola-sam-fitzsimmons.766/
The fork crowns are different between Sam's former bike and this example.  If anyone can help with dating or some mention of the model in literature I would be thankful.
The serial number which appears on the top of the bottom bracket is: 611933.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## corbettclassics

It believe should be the letters "KS" if I'm not mistaken for Kramer Special whether it's Professional model or Amateur model.

Is this what you're referring too?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

corbettclassics said:


> Is this what you're referring too?



Yes, that is what I am referring too.   Any idea as to the year of production for this model?  Also what chainring and cranks would this have had?  Many thanks!


----------



## gkeep

This is copied from Filmongers Post #57 in this thread. The other day I noticed the distributer listing for Bean & Son Company at 660 Howard St in San Francisco. I've walked past that address almost daily for 28 years. I wonder if they were located at this location in the teens. Did my mid teens Buffalo Pierce pass through their inventory?



And this is probably the building today.


----------



## corbettclassics

Here's Joe Fogler on his nickel head Pierce.  I believe around 1907 or so


----------



## Archie Sturmer

filmonger said:


> Pierce Frank Kramer Special - (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (PKS)



Why does the log of bicycle serial numbers refer to a "Pierce Frank Kramer Special" in several places?
All I found in the literature posted in thread are several "Pierce Kramer Special" or "PKS" and a "Pierce Special" bicycles.
Is it in honor of the 14th US President, Franklin Pierce; (he was way before bicycles were even invented)?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

George Pierce was the owner, before he died.
Beautiful Pierce Racer!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

My 1902 Pierce Special


----------



## locomotion

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> My Pierce Ladies' Chain-less Cushion serial number is on the seat post.
> #96631
> Badge
> Pierce Cycle Company
> Angola, NY., U.S.A.
> It has an incorrect badge.
> Should be the #3 badge.
> 
> View attachment 592890
> View attachment 592891
> View attachment 592892
> View attachment 592893




@GiovanniLiCalsi 
is that the same Pierce that you have for sale in the Sale section?
what is original to the bike? what has been added?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

That’s my 1902 Pierce Fully Cushioned Men’s
My 1901 Pierce Ladies is all original. I have , since, made an extra set of 700c riding wheels, by Ghisallo, with white tires, for the Pierce Special, below photo.


----------



## locomotion

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> That’s my 1902 Pierce Fully Cushioned Men’s
> My 1901 Pierce Ladies is all original. I have , since, made an extra set of 700c riding wheels, by Ghisallo, with white tires, for the Pierce Special, below photo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 936752
> 
> View attachment 936793
> 
> View attachment 936794
> 
> View attachment 936795




@GiovanniLiCalsi

trying to understand
which one is this bike? 
the ladies Pierce that you posted on June 9, 2015
with the following description:          
"My Pierce Ladies' Chain-less Cushion serial number is on the seat post.
#96631
Badge
Pierce Cycle Company
Angola, NY., U.S.A.
It has an incorrect badge.
Should be the #3 badge.

Is it the same bike that you have currently for sale with all upgraded parts or another one of yours that you posted in 2015 with the same serial number as the one currently for sale?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

locomotion said:


> @GiovanniLiCalsi
> 
> trying to understand
> which one is this bike?
> the ladies Pierce that you posted on June 9, 2015
> with the following description:
> "My Pierce Ladies' Chain-less Cushion serial number is on the seat post.
> #96631
> Badge
> Pierce Cycle Company
> Angola, NY., U.S.A.
> It has an incorrect badge.
> Should be the #3 badge.
> 
> Is it the same bike that you have currently for sale with all upgraded parts or another one of yours that you posted in 2015 with the same serial number as the one currently for sale?
> 
> View attachment 937031



I sold that a long time, ago.
Here is the Pierce, that I’m selling.


----------



## locomotion

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I sold that a long time, ago.
> Here is the Pierce, that I’m selling.
> 
> View attachment 937051
> 
> View attachment 937052
> 
> View attachment 937053
> 
> View attachment 937054
> 
> View attachment 937055
> 
> View attachment 937056
> 
> View attachment 937057
> 
> View attachment 937058
> 
> View attachment 937059
> 
> View attachment 937060




ok thanks for the explanation
what got me confused is one was serial 96631 and the other is 96637 ..... crazy how you found both bikes with a serial 6 # apart!
nice finds! Love those bikes.
Max


----------



## Viewmaster

Hello all. New to tgis forum, and new to TOC bikes in general. Got a Pierce chainless project habded to me, and looking for insight, parts, etc. Would love to get this up and running, and maybe even be able to ride it. 
What I gather so far is: Type 3 Buffalo badge. Pretty clean (nickel mostly there) spring fork with straps. Do not know much, but am learning. Want to post and add my bikes # to the growing list. Would like to know what year it was manufactured, if possible. 
Thanks for everything in advance.
Ekim


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Nice!
Does it have original hubs? 
This helps date it, too.


----------



## Viewmaster

Im not sure if they are original or not. They are wooden rims, but need a bit of cleaning to see any markings. Gonna take it easy, as to not ruin anything while trying to clean. Searching here for ideas/products/techniques...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

The original brake are has the Pierce script on it...


----------



## Viewmaster

Will look, Thank you for the info


----------



## ratfink1962

This one recently followed me home, also has a type 3 badge, I haven't found the serial number yet but will keep looking. Amazingly everything still turns except one pedal, wheels are shot, I think the rear is original, the front must have been replaced at some point. Contemplating what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## Viewmaster

@ratfink1962, you lucky dog!!!  The lamp mount and the bell too. NICE FIND!!!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Very cool, looks like somebody got a little carried away with the spot welder eh? Nothing that can’t be fixed for sure , what’s truly impressive is the gear cover remained intact through all the monkeying!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Brown

I don't think there is two much bottom to that gear cover from what i can see. Must have parked it over night in the rain. I use to make the gear covers for Pierce and a lot of other chainless bikes some time ago out of Fiberglass.  All are gone  . Was a labour of love.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

David Brown said:


> I don't think there is two much bottom to that gear cover from what i can see. Must have parked it over night in the rain. I use to make the gear covers for Pierce and a lot of other chainless bikes some time ago out of Fiberglass. All are gone . Was a labour of love.




Good eye David, the shadow of the underside of that gear cover does look toasty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

David Brown said:


> I don't think there is two much bottom to that gear cover from what i can see. Must have parked it over night in the rain. I use to make the gear covers for Pierce and a lot of other chainless bikes some time ago out of Fiberglass.  All are gone  . Was a labour of love.



I remember seeing those for sale....


----------



## ratfink1962

Yes, the bottom of the gear cover is rusted out... I think there is enough metal left I can re-create the bottom half. Amazingly enough, the gears still turn and the hub actually works!

Finally found the serial, looks like 94090, any help with dating it?

I noticed there is an entry on page one of this thread that serial number 76088 reports no shackles on the spring forks (none on mine either) and rear hub is a New Departure / P&F Corbin, all I know is mine dont look like a New Departure model A. 

I would checkout the Wheelmen link from the first page, but it appears to have gone dormant.


----------



## ratfink1962

Here's more pics of the rear hub, any ideas what it is? The brake arm reads:

Pierce
New Departure 
Patented

But... the hub shell bears no resemblance to the model A. It looks more like a model D, but even then it's really not the same.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Here is the New Departure brake.


----------



## ratfink1962

Interesting! So does this have a model # or name? Will that help date the bike?

Edit... I just found the info on this hub on the Corbin & New Departure hub dating project thread. First made in 1901, any idea when it was phased out?

Edit#2 Looking at the chart showing the different changes over the years, Im deducting my bike was made 1902-1903 It has the Type 3 badge, spring fork (no shackle), Pierce New Departure brake first used in 1902. Am I wrong?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

ratfink1962 said:


> Interesting! So does this have a model # or name? Will that help date the bike?
> 
> Edit... I just found the info on this hub on the Corbin & New Departure hub dating project thread. First made in 1901, any idea when it was phased out?
> 
> Edit#2 Looking at the chart showing the different changes over the years, Im deducting my bike was made 1902-1903 It has the Type 3 badge, spring fork (no shackle), Pierce New Departure brake first used in 1902. Am I wrong?



That brake was first used in 1901. Your Pierce is 1902 model.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

My Pierce men's dual steer tandem serial number is: 49580


----------



## SKPC

FYI:   _Pierce-Emblem_  made motorbike- Heavy Duty.  28" narrow crown fork.   Most likey Angola factory, Pierce characteristics.  Unusual 1-1/8" tubing. 400K serial suggests  late 20's to early 30's.


----------



## Viewmaster

Finally got to cleaning wheels/hubs. ND Model A, i believe, on both front and rear. (cant read marking on rear) ND/Pierce brake lever. Correction on wheels. Metal clad wood rims, 28".


----------



## Mulga Bill Cycles

Hello all from Australia. Here is a Pierce cushion frame chain-less from a local museum that I am building some wheels for. Frame number 76031. I don't know who rebuilt and painted the bike. The front fork is from a 1920s Humber! I have color matched some rims to make it a rider.


----------



## piercer_99

Mulga Bill Cycles said:


> Hello all from Australia. Here is a Pierce cushion frame chain-less from a local museum that I am building some wheels for. Frame number 76031. I don't know who rebuilt and painted the bike. The front fork is from a 1920s Humber! I have color matched some rims to make it a rider.
> 
> View attachment 1029383View attachment 1029384View attachment 1029385



that is a sweet fork.

nice bicycle.


----------



## Leadheavy52

Hello all,

New here to the forum and wanted to share this unusual Pierce Racer I recently picked up off CL locally. Serial Number: 195749. It has a The Pierce Cycle Co. Buffalo, NY badge. It looks to have raced extensively and has lots of period upgrades to it (Bianchi crankset, Brooks B19 saddle, Major Taylor style stem, frame-mounted pump). I have never seen one with the truss in the frame like this one. In addition, it has a screw-on cap for an oil port on the top of the BB. Finally, it has a plate welded and drilled at the back of the chain stays near the seat tube. This is all very well done and appears to be factory. I wonder if this was a custom-built racer that someone ordered, if if this was to be the new design for the Racer model before the ill-fated split of the company. In review of serial numbers already listed, it places this bike right at the end of the Buffalo-built line of bicycles. Finally, someone seems to have varnished it or lacquered it before it went to storage. What looks like rust simply flakes off or comes off with a little soapy water/elbow grease combination. I would love some more information from anyone more versed in these bikes than myself. Lots of experience with 60s, 70s, 80s road bikes, but I have never messed with anything this vintage and don’t want to screw it up. It looks as though the whole front of the bike would have been nickel plated with he rest of the frame, behind the head tube being a burgundy/maroon color. I would be happy to take more pictures for anyone interested. 

Thanks in advance,
Austin


----------



## gben

Leadheavy52 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New here to the forum and wanted to share this unusual Pierce Racer I recently picked up off CL locally. Serial Number: 195749. It has a The Pierce Cycle Co. Buffalo, NY badge.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Austin




  With the research I have done in the past I would say your bike is from about 1914 going by the serial number. The best thing to do with it is to just spray and wipe it down with some penetrating oil and leave it at that. It is the sort of bike that the patina gives it history and value and "restoration" will just be damaging it unless done by a genius/artist/historian. From the information in this thread, which seems to be sort of languishing lately, I came up with this serial number list which I think is the best there is according to actual documentation: 



1899 no higher than or ending at 52,000                      

             1900         "            62,000
              1901       "             72,000
             1902         "            82,000
             1903        "             92,000
             1904         "          102,000
             1905         "          112,000
             1906          "         122,000
             1907        "           132,000
             1908         "          142,000
             1909        "           152,000
             1910        "           162,000
             1911        "           172,000
             1912 ending with   182,000
             1913      "             192,000
             1914      "             202,000
             1915      "             212,000
             1916      "             222,000
             1917     "              232,000
             1918      "             242,000


----------



## Freqman1

gben said:


> With the research I have done in the past I would say your bike is from about 1914 going by the serial number. The best thing to do with it is to just spray and wipe it down with some penetrating oil and leave it at that. It is the sort of bike that the patina gives it history and value and "restoration" will just be damaging it unless done by a genius/artist/historian. From the information in this thread, which seems to be sort of languishing lately, I came up with this serial number list which I think is the best there is according to actual documentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 1899 no higher than or ending at 52,000
> 
> 1900         "            62,000
> 1901       "             72,000
> 1902         "            82,000
> 1903        "             92,000
> 1904         "          102,000
> 1905         "          112,000
> 1906          "         122,000
> 1907        "           132,000
> 1908         "          142,000
> 1909        "           152,000
> 1910        "           162,000
> 1911        "           172,000
> 1912 ending with   182,000
> 1913      "             192,000
> 1914      "             202,000
> 1915      "             212,000
> 1916      "             222,000
> 1917     "              232,000
> 1918      "             242,000



I’m not so sure I agree with the dating here. I just got a cushion frame bike last night with a serial of 57293 which is only 300 numbers fewer than a bike I had which almost certainly dated to 1902. V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Freqman1 said:


> I’m not so sure I agree with the dating here. I just got a cushion frame bike last night with a serial of 57293 which is only 300 numbers fewer than a bike I had which almost certainly dated to 1902. V/r Shawn



I’m interested in your new acquisition.


----------



## Freqman1

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I’m interested in your new acquisition.



Its rough! I'll post some pics tomorrow. Really more of a parts bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

I just thought this was a neat advertisement.
Cool graphics, that make you want to jump on your Pierce and go for a ride.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Freqman1 said:


> Its rough! I'll post some pics tomorrow. Really more of a parts bike. V/r Shawn



I could be looking for some '02 Pierce parts so I am interested in seeing the pictures.


----------



## Freqman1

So here is the rough piece I picked up a couple of days ago. About the only thing correct here is the frame, chain, and crankset. The bars, stem, headset, fork, hubs/wheels, and fenders are all teens or '30s. The rear hub is a teens Eclipse and not sure about the front (possibly original?). Top tube has numerous dings but solid and no serious stuff. No badge. The rear supension works but I have a feeling the spring is broke because there is slop when you lift the bike up. It does have a great block chain though. Personally I think this would be good if someone had a regular frame project with all the correct stuff and wanted to make a cushion frame model. It will be at Charlotte next Saturday. V/r Shawn


----------



## gben

It does not surprise me when people disagree about the dating of Pierce bicycles because there is almost no good information out there on doing it. All anyone has to do is go back through the pages of this thread to see that most people either have dated their bikes to a year they simply want them to be from,  they have no good documentation, just whatever hearsay or poor information they find on the internet with a google search etc.. Call your Pierce bikes whatever year you want to, because anyone disagreeing with you is probably not going to have any documentation, and is not going to know any more about it than you do.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

What years did they have the badge on the rear shock and what years in had the words cut into the nickel cover??


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Looks like 1902


----------



## Blue Streak

Here are some more stolen Pierce serial numbers from 1895-1905 US newspapers. Found quite a few listed as stolen but only these were from ads that stated the model year. All other ads listed serial numbers and sometimes descriptive information but not a model year.

*1895           7,453   Pierce - Model 1

1897         24,352   Pierce - Maroon

1897         34,352   Pierce

1898         46,957   Pierce - 22” Carmine color

1900         69,427   Pierce

1900         74,987   Pierce - Chainless, black

1903       101,192   Pierce - Racer

1905       119,___    Pierce*


----------



## JO BO

Pierce Deluxe.   Serial number 371321.      I’m. Not sure where that puts it in dating.


----------



## Trimacar

I realize this is the end of a long thread, I just acquired a shaft drive frame with mechanism complete up to the rear gears.  I may just keep as is, but if I could find some parts that would be fun too.  If anyone has front and rear wheels (rear wheel would have shaft for gear), front fork, seat, handlebars, pedals....anything for sale and appropriate for a 1900-1905 bike, please let me know.  Thanks David Coco Winchester Va pm or david.coco@comcast.net


----------



## piercer_99

Trimacar said:


> I realize this is the end of a long thread, I just acquired a shaft drive frame with mechanism complete up to the rear gears.  I may just keep as is, but if I could find some parts that would be fun too.  If anyone has front and rear wheels (rear wheel would have shaft for gear), front fork, seat, handlebars, pedals....anything for sale and appropriate for a 1900-1905 bike, please let me know.  Thanks David Coco Winchester Va pm or david.coco@comcast.net



@Jesse McCauley  ?


----------



## Trimacar

I guess I was thinking it was implied it is a Pierce, so to add to this, it's a Pierce Chainless......


----------



## piercer_99

Trimacar said:


> I guess I was thinking it was implied it is a Pierce, so to add to this, it's a Pierce Chainless......



remember, we really like photos.


----------



## Trimacar

I'll have to get some good photos, the only shot I have of it is stolen off the Internet so miniscule.  I collect Buffalo Pierce memorabilia, own a Pierce Arrow.  Thus, I collect Pierce bikes before the sale to Emblem/Angola.  I have two other chainless plus numerous other Pierce bikes, a picture attached of some of them.  Note that, although not made by Pierce, picture also shows a Pierce Arrow child's wagon and a Pierce pedal car.

I just bought this chainless frame off Ebay, so if you wish you can look it up and see I probably paid too much.  It is straight and solid, though, and serial number is 137692


----------



## Trimacar

Here are some pictures of the chainless Pierce frame, dating to circa 1908, again, any parts that would fit this I'd be interested in, thanks


----------



## piercer_99

Trimacar said:


> Here are some pictures of the chainless Pierce frame, dating to circa 1908, again, any parts that would fit this I'd be interested in, thanksView attachment 1193991
> 
> View attachment 1193992
> 
> View attachment 1193993
> 
> View attachment 1193994



there are a few items for sale that might work for your bike.

this link is a search for Pierce in the for sale section of the cabe, bike parts.








						Search results for query: Pierce
					






					thecabe.com
				




This link is for a shaft drive gear set








						Withdrawn - Pierce shaft drive gears | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Offering a pair of original shaft drive gears,  one is for hub, one is for back end of driveshaft, includes shaft as pictured, hard to find, priced @ $275.00 shipped Usps money order, no paypal shipping included in the usa




					thecabe.com
				




Here is a fork, not a spring fork though








						Sold - Early 1900’s TOC Period Nickel Pierce Fork | Archive (sold)
					

Rare early 1900's Pierce bicycle fork with remains of original nickel plating.  Marked Pierce on either side of the top of the crown.  Includes bearing cups and proprietary Pierce lock nut. For a boys; fair condition with significant leg scratches, remains of silver and other paint, light rust...




					thecabe.com
				




Here is a spring fork, period correct.








						Sold - PIERCE  Spring Fork | Archive (sold)
					

For sale or trade Pierce spring fork, good condition, steer tube is 7" in length New price $$875.00 shipped usa also trade options below Overman(Victor 1896) porcupine front hub, 1896 overman men's seat or eauivalent- good original condition




					thecabe.com
				




Here is a Pan American wheelset, circa 1901








						Sold - Serious TOC Wheelset Upgrade for Pierce Owners: Pan American Hub! Now $950! | Archive (sold)
					

Being offered: a fabulous nickel plated metal clad rim wheel at with the New Departure/Pierce “Pan American” rear coaster brake hub of 1901.  The rear hub is only marked with the Pierce/New Departure embossed brake arm.  The front hub is marked New Departure M.  The late teens period(?), the...




					thecabe.com
				




There are a lot of parts out there.

When you get a chance, if you would share some more photos of your other bikes, especially that Racer...

thank you

Pierce


----------



## Trimacar

Thanks for the links to stuff for sale.  Interesting, as the gear drive offered looks backwards for a Pierce, as I believe the gear teeth face forward to drive the wheel gear.  The spring forks and the other fork are possibilities.  I don't quite understand the wheels and hubs being offered, as they are touted for a Pan American yet have a chain gear on them, I thought all Pan Americans were chainless.  Lots of fun and thanks again!  David Coco Winchester Va.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Pierce Pan American


----------



## Trimacar

I know one cant be greedy, nor can one own everything (cant kiss all the girls and so forth).... but really enjoy Buffalo Pierce products... if anyone has Buffalo badged bicycles or memorabilia for sale, I’m a “serious” buyer, as they say...have a lot of stuff but something new always seems to pop up....thanks David.coco@comcast.net


----------



## piercer_99

Trimacar said:


> I know one cant be greedy, nor can one own everything (cant kiss all the girls and so forth).... but really enjoy Buffalo Pierce products... if anyone has Buffalo badged bicycles or memorabilia for sale, I’m a “serious” buyer, as they say...have a lot of stuff but something new always seems to pop up....thanks David.coco@comcast.net



Occasionally @sm2501  Scott, sells one.   You might ask him.


----------



## Trimacar

To start with, I, like many people, am always looking for Pierce (Buffalo) bicycles, car stuff, memorabilia, and so forth.

I posted this elsewhere but thought it might be missed.  A couple of decades ago, I was at a fairly small local show in Maryland.  Walked up to a number of tables filled with bicycle lights, and jokingly asked the guy "Where's the Pierce light?"  At the time, I didn't even know one existed.  His reply was that sure, he had one in the truck, didn't think anyone would be interested in it.  Showed it to me, and OK I'll give up the secret, when I asked how much he said 300.  I bought it without even dickering.  Bad thing, it's had plating stripped from it I think.  Good thing, I have it in my sweaty little hand.

A Geo. N. Pierce "matchless" bicycle light is an interesting item, I think...

David Coco Winchester Va.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Does anyone have a year confirmed for when the Pierce chainless cushion frame with Spring fork went out of production?


----------



## gben

Blue Streak said:


> Here are some more stolen Pierce serial numbers from 1895-1905 US newspapers. Found quite a few listed as stolen but only these were from ads that stated the model year. All other ads listed serial numbers and sometimes descriptive information but not a model year.
> 
> *1895           7,453   Pierce - Model 1
> 
> 1897         24,352   Pierce - Maroon
> 
> 1897         34,352   Pierce
> 
> 1898         46,957   Pierce - 22” Carmine color
> 
> 1900         69,427   Pierce
> 
> 1900         74,987   Pierce - Chainless, black
> 
> 1903       101,192   Pierce - Racer
> 
> 1905       119,___    Pierce*





   So are these numbers showing the year the newspaper was printed or are those years what the newspaper believed the year of the bike to be? It would be interesting to see a scan of the newspaper itself. 

           All of these numbers fit into the dating chart I put together within a year or two. As time goes on it should get more and more accurate. If anyone has any actual documentation on Pierce serial numbers,  not "he said she said" then put it up. 

       1899 no higher than or ending at 52,000 

1900 " 62,000
1901 " 72,000
1902 " 82,000
1903 " 92,000
1904 " 102,000
1905 " 112,000
1906 " 122,000
1907 " 132,000
1908 " 142,000
1909 " 152,000
1910 " 162,000
1911 " 172,000
1912 ending with 182,000
1913 " 192,000
1914 " 202,000
1915 " 212,000
1916 " 222,000
1917 " 232,000
1918 " 242,000


----------



## Blue Streak

To answer gben's question above, below are Pierce Bicycle Serial Numbers (updated 06/29/2020) I have taken directly from period newspapers or publications.

*Bold years, serial numbers and any details *are from period references that specifically stated the model year of Pierce bicycle in the reference. _Italic years_ are guesstimates either because they fell between two confirmed model year references or they were the highest serial number stolen by a certain date (ie. a 1905 model was probably not stolen in 1904). I also list any information about the specific Pierce that was stated in the reference. Dates stolen are either the actual date listed in the stolen ad or the date of the publication the reference was in. I stopped at 1909 for now as I have spent many hours on the internet and will get back to it some time in the future to find 1910 and later serial number references. No _He Said, She Said_ statement being made here, just recording primary serial number references to add to the greater goal of helping to date Pierce Bicycles. And I don't even own a Pierce. Just find the research interesting.

_1895_  -        7,453 Model 1 (Stolen 06/19/1895)

*1896 -      17,015 Pierce – Special (*Stolen 07/16/1897)

*1896 -      22,384 Pierce – black, 22” (*Stolen 05/14/1897)

*1897 -      24,352 Pierce - maroon* (Stolen 11/12/1898)

_1897_  -     30,618 Pierce Racer (Stolen 08/01/1899)

_1897_  -     31,092 Pierce Special (Stolen 05/01/1899)

_1897_  -     33,453 Pierce (Stolen 10/07/1907)

_1897_  -     33,798 Pierce (Stolen 12/02/1897)

*1897 -      34,352 Pierce* (Stolen 11/15/1898)

             43,375 Pierce (Stolen 06/14/1899)

*1898 -     46,957 Pierce 22” Carmine color* (Stolen 06/21/1898)

             51,036 Pierce 22” Cushion frame (Stolen 08/02/1899)

             56,907 Pierce Chainless, spring fork (Stolen 06/17/1902)

*1900 -     69,427 Pierce* (Stolen)

_1900 - _    69,762 Pierce Special 22” Cushion frame (eBay 06/23/2020)

_1900 - _    73,109 Pierce (Stolen 05/13/1904)

_1900 - _    73,441 Pierce 21” maroon/white rims (Stolen 10/03/1901)

*1900 -     74,987 Pierce Chainless, black* (Stolen)

             76,100 Pierce Chainless cushion frame (Stolen 10/31/1903)

             81,698 Pierce (Stolen 06/19/1903)

             83,827 Pierce, cushion frame, maroon, 22” (Stolen)

             85,551 Pierce Chainless (Stolen 08/05/1904)

             86,986 Pierce (Stolen 04/26/1904)

             87,867 Pierce (Stolen 05/05/1903)

             90,719 Pierce (Stolen 02/17/1910)

             91,212 Pierce light blue/silver bronze rims (Stolen 04/20/1902)

_1902 -  _   92,503 Pierce Chainless (Stolen 11/18/1902)

             94,090 Pierce Chainless, cushion frame (CABE)

             94,940 Pierce Chainless, coaster brake (Stolen 06/29/1905)

             95,076 Pierce Chainless (Stolen 09/24/1905)

             95,503 Pierce (Stolen 03/18/1903)

           100,072 Pierce (Stolen 02/17/1904)

           101,046 Pierce (Stolen 06/02/1909)

*1903 -   101,192 Pierce Racer* (Stolen 09/23/1903)

           101,854 Pierce, 24” (Stolen 06/10/1905)

           102,322 Pierce (Stolen 07/14/1906)

           104,374 Pierce – nickel fork, cushion frame, 24” (Stolen 10/03/1907)

           104,887 Pierce, black (Stolen 04/06/1904)

           106,068 Pierce (Stolen 10/30/1903)

_1903 - _  106,430 Pierce Chainless, cushion frame, spring fork 25” (Stolen 09/02/1903)

           106,497 Pierce – chainless, spring fork (Stolen 01/08/1906)

           110,760 Pierce, black (Stolen 04/17/1904)

           111,108 Pierce, cushion frame, spring fork, coaster (Stolen 06/10/1905)

           111,277 Pierce (Stolen 04/18/1904)

           111,435 Pierce – spring fork, cushion frame 22” (Stolen 05/10/1906)

           111,733 Pierce (Stolen 09/06/1904)

           115,254 Pierce – spring fork, cushion frame, coaster (Stolen 07/20/1907)

_1904 - _  115,345 Pierce (Stolen 12/04/1904)

           116,365 Pierce (Stolen 06/29/1907)

           116,441 Pierce (Stolen 10/12/1909)

           116,718 Pierce – rigid, old red paint (Stolen 10/01/1907)

           117,290 Pierce (Stolen 08/17/1905)

           117,518 Pierce – roadster (Stolen 09/28/1907)

           118,496 Pierce, men (Stolen 06/14/1906)

           118,531 Pierce – red (Stolen 05/20/1906)

*1905 -   119,___ Pierce* (Stolen 03/30/1905)

           119,588 Pierce – cushion frame, coaster (Stolen 05/20/1907)

           120,128 Pierce – spring fork, cushion frame (Stolen 05/14/1908)

           120,515 Pierce (Stolen 07/31/1906)

           121,614 Pierce (Found 05/02/1908)

           122,316 Pierce – Racer – red (Stolen 07/27/1909)

           123,095 Pierce (Stolen 12/07/1908)

           123,220 Pierce – spring fork, cushion frame (Stolen 02/26/1907)

           123,446 Pierce – spring fork, cushion frame, black (Stolen 11/12/1908)

           123,761 Pierce – spring fork, cushion frame (Stolen 01/21/1908)

_1906 - _  124,393 Pierce – racer, red, nickel fork (Stolen 07/13/1906)

           126,799 Pierce (Stolen 08/15/1910)

           128,083 Pierce (Stolen 11/24/1907)

           128,480 Pierce (Stolen 10/09/1907)

           128,491 Pierce (Stolen 05/10/1908)

           128,506 Pierce – black (Stolen 05/29/1908)

           128,552 Pierce – red (Stolen 04/28/1909)

_1907 - _  129,918 Pierce – coaster brake, red (Stolen 12/22/1907)

           130,734 Pierce – red (Stolen 11/10/1908)

_1908 - _  135,115 Pierce – red, almost new (Stolen 07/03/1908)

           135,296 Pierce (Stolen 08/28/1909)

           137,104 Pierce (Stolen 01/01/1910)

           137,464 Pierce – Racer – nickel forks, blue, new (Stolen 10/12/1909)

           137,928 Pierce (Stolen 03/22/1909)

           139,125 Pierce – Model 122 – nickel plated, 22” (Stolen 05/13/1908)

           140,688 Pierce – Model 101 (Stolen 07/30/1908)

           140,699 Pierce – Model 101 (Stolen 10/09/1909)

_1908 - _  142,548 Pierce (Stolen 12/07/1908)

           142,982 Pierce (Stolen 06/20/1910)

           143,650 Pierce – chainless, spring fork, cushion frame, blk (Stolen 07/19/1909)

*1909 -   144,850 Pierce – maroon, 21” (*Stolen 03/22/1910)

           145,331 Pierce – red (Stolen 02/16/1910)

           151,581 Pierce (Stolen 05/24/1910)


September 1895 Pierce said will build 15,000 bicycles for 1896
1899 estimated output was 8000
1898 cushion frame offered for first time
1899 chainless offered for first time
1901 chainless cushion frame was called Pan-American Special
1902 spring fork offered for first time


My Estimated Pierce Serial Number Range per Year based on numbers above

1895    8,000 (0-8,000)

1896  15,000 (8,001-23,000)

1897  15,000 (23,001-38,000)

1898  15,000 (38,001-53,000)

1899  15,000 (53,100-68,000)

1900  15,000 (68,001-83,000)

1901    7,000 (83,001-90,000)

1902  10,000 (90,001-100,000)

1903  10,000 (100,001-110,000)

1904    8,000 (110,001-118,000)

1905    5,000 (118,001-123,000)

1906    5,000 (123,001-128,000)

1907    7,000 (128,100-135,000)

1908    8,000 (135,001-143,000)

1909    7,000 (143,001-150,000)


----------



## gben

Blue Streak said:


> . And I don't even own a Pierce. Just find the research interesting.




    Well you should buy the one I have, apparently it is from around 1899-99. A nice original wall-hanger that I have just cleaned/packed the wheel, crank and headset bearings on and that is about it. Pretty sure it is a Model 122. I would just rather put the money into a newer bike I can ride every day hard than an old museum piece I can just look at.  Just took this photo yesterday;


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Addition for posterity -  Pierce "Nickel Head" Special Racer - Serial No. : 112441


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

The saddle:
It’s not how long you make it.
It’s how you make it long.


----------



## SKPC

That saddle!   So very many positioning possibilities on this one.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

In case anyone was curious how you "sit" on the nose of a Christy racing saddle, you don't. 
It is meant to help track the bicycle straight by providing the long nose section between your thighs during a sprint. 
If you sat on the nose with your full weight it would almost certainly break off.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

You don’t understand just how lightweight and fragile Christy saddles are, until you have one in your hands. I have a few of them, but would like to own the racing saddle and the adjustable types.


----------



## mikecuda

I think I have a Pierce in my alternate garage.  I was looking at it today.  I wasn't able to find any numbers on it. Old paint build up might be hiding the numbers.  Since I looked here on this thread. It gives me clue to look at certain areas.  I'll report back on my findings.


----------



## rusty_apache

my friend sent me a link to this auction. 
the seller can’t find the serial number but says it’s a pierce. 
He was able to make out New Departure on the brake arm.
Any idea roughly when it was made?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Badge photos will help.
Looks like a Pierce crankset.
Hussey bars?


----------



## rusty_apache

He dropped the ball on more photos unfortunately. Since it’s not a shaft bike or cushion frame I’m not going to go crazy bidding on it, but it would be nice to have a Pierce!


----------



## Freqman1

I agree with Giovanni about the badge. I personally think a Buffalo badged bike is much more desirable than an Angola badged bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant

rusty_apache said:


> He dropped the ball on more photos unfortunately. Since it’s not a shaft bike or cushion frame I’m not going to go crazy bidding on it, but it would be nice to have a Pierce!



With that tire and a couple other features that is going to be a Buffalo made bike.


----------



## rusty_apache

Thanks for the additional information. Sure enough, looks like Hussey bars. 
I will probably make a more sincere bid on it then.
I’m probably the only wood wheel nut in the county anyway!


----------



## rusty_apache

New Mexico Brant said:


> With that tire and a couple other features that is going to be a Buffalo made bike.




Of course I bought it.....






Since here it is with the obligatory forge/bicycle stand photos. It is a “Geo N Pierce” head badge.
so pre 1907!






looks fairly complete and unmolested from what little I know about Pierce.
I Am obviously going to need a front cantle for the saddle if anyone knows of one, or has a pattern.





thanks for the sage advice folks I really appreciate it!
So with the type 3 badge and the Pierce New Departure brake arm it should be 1902-1906? The serial number seems to narrow it down to late 1904. They could have been installed years later but dies anyone know the years that Hussey bars were made?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Hussey bars….


----------



## rusty_apache

Thanks!
That’s two of the 46 positions! I saw another ad dated 1907. It measures out to #3 handlebar. I like how it’s fully adjustable without pulling the grips. 


This is just with about a 20 minute soak in Bar Keepers friend liquid cleanser, not scrubbed just wiped on with a bare latex glove and wiped off with a wet sponge.

 I’m really impressed with how true the front rim is. I remember reading about laminated rims and these seem similar although there is some slight separation. It’s remarkable how smooth rolling the front wheel bearings are, as well as the pedals. It’s like they are new. I’m interested to see what they look like when I service them.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Pierce used the best bearing and bearing surfaces.


----------



## rusty_apache

The seat frame looks like a Brooks to me. I am guessing now that it was not an option in 1904?


----------



## rusty_apache

rusty_apache said:


> The seat frame looks like a Brooks to me. I am guessing now that it was not an option in 1904?




 I found the seat specs for 1904 and nothing like a Brooks saddle was offered. Between the 501 & 511 there was a wide range of saddles offered so  I have lots of options!

My serial number is 111,896


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Troxel was a popular choice.


----------



## rusty_apache

Thanks Giovanni! Great suggestion!
According to the catalogue the Troxel 10 A and 30 B were only offered on the model 511 but so were those Hussey bars. 
 I’ve always admired Paul’s reproduction Troxels because of the cool badges so I’ll probably go that route!


----------



## Dave Stromberger

From a local newspaper, this was published probably 20 years ago.


----------



## Machine Age Victim

Here's my Pierce with a pretty bad serial stamp. Any ideas on year/model?


----------



## MonkeyWrenching

Just got this, in Buffalo of all places: 
Geo. N. Pierce badge 
Chainless
Cushion Ride
Reversible bars. 
Serial number 70223
1900-1906 based on the chart earlier in this thread. 
From the Serial looks like it places it in 1900 to early '01


----------



## bikejunk

Doing some work for a local museum they have a Pierce mens tandem serial number 58556 quite nice condition  - will post pictures as I get to take it out in the sunlight at some point


----------



## FreedomMachinist

I was hoping to get some technical advice  on my latest bicycle - it is a Pierce, around 1909 I'd say, Cushion frame (Hygenic Cushion rear shock and double spring fork in the front) . It is a beautifull machine of which I will post some pictures in the next few days... so far my question would be:
How does the seat post clamp ? There is a hexagonal nut attached to the upper end of the seat tube and that nut just spins freely.







The nut says
"Pierce  Pat. Mar.06 1900"





 The nut has an inner thread and the seat tube has an inserted sleeve, about 2" long  with a vertical key slot - Since the nut isn't doing anything, I guess some kind of collet assembly is missing, to clamp the seat post tight- right now the shaft would not fasten but can still be turned and slid up and down inside the tube.








I googled the patent phrase and added "seat post" and found some hits which look like a match (Besides it doesn't say "Pierce" in the patent)


			US642235A - Seat-post clamp.        - Google Patents
		



			US618639A - Clamp for saddle-posts  - Google Patents
		











I just have no idea how a collet could be slid in, the shaft already makes a pretty tight fit right now...???


As always, any advice is truly welcome
Thanks.


----------



## FreedomMachinist

Ok, after a closer examination I discovered a small thread on the inner sleeve, which led me to the conclusion that the sleeve could thread into the nut if it hadn't slipt down too far into the seatpost... so after some soft wiggling I could lift up the whole nut-collet-sleeve-combo...










The nut and the outer (black) sleeve are held together by a recess and can spin freely against each other. 
The thread of the inner collet screws into the top nut and  expands the outer sleeve via the tapered wedge it gets drawn into, which will compress against the seat post tube and thus clamp the whole assembly, including the inserted seat post.
So yet another method of seat post binder - Pretty slick arrangement - complicated to manufacture and beautifull to study. 
Thats why I like TOCs  (=Totally Overcomplicated Cool Sh1t)


----------



## FreedomMachinist

Its been a while, but here are some more photos of the Pierce. 
To my knowledge the bike is having all its parts as it came out of the factory





Lovely hygenic cushion





Spring Fork







 It even bears its original wheel set - wood rims painted in frame color with two golden pinstripes.   

Front




Rear


----------



## FreedomMachinist

Riding such old machines is delicate, but I had to know who it feels to ride a TOC full-suspension 
Therefor I serived the bearings, including the amazing pivot point bearing of the rear fork


----------



## FreedomMachinist




----------



## FreedomMachinist

This bike could not have been ridden much - the bearings were all in real great shape, but to actually get it back on the road I had to do something about the wheels, but I would never dare touching an original set.
So I ordered some replica rims from Ghisallo Italy and laced in NOS double swaged nickel spokes onto older nickel hubs and solder-tied the crossings.


The Cristy saddle is also too fragile to ride, so I replaced it with a period correct saddle which can stand a few miles riding without causing me headache.

Finding visual correct tires was kind of hard, although the gravel tires I tried first were too wide - so I changed to skinnier 1980s "Swallow" tires (last few pics.)


----------



## FreedomMachinist

ok, last photos...


----------



## FreedomMachinist

sorry for spamming this post with tree and bird photos ... 
so, in reference to the thread title:
The serial# is 157 265 - should be a season 1903 I guess...


----------



## lgrinnings

Back in October, I was taking the scenic route home from helping my in-laws with some projects in Maine when I spotted the blue bike below at a yard sale and bought it. I've finally gotten some time to put a little work into it. With the exception of the chainring and cranks, drop stand and clip, one pedal, the tires, saddle, seat post, badge, grips, and truss rods, all parts remain original to the bike as I bought it. The wood wheels cleaned up nicely. And while originally overpainted, I'm amazed at the quality of the nickel plating and how well it's held up. Serial number is 607551.


----------



## rustyjones

Nice job Lester!


----------



## piercer_99

lgrinnings said:


> Back in October, I was taking the scenic route home from helping my in-laws with some projects in Maine when I spotted the blue bike below at a yard sale and bought it. I've finally gotten some time to put a little work into it. With the exception of the chainring and cranks, drop stand and clip, one pedal, the tires, saddle, seat post, badge, grips, and truss rods, all parts remain original to the bike as I bought it. The wood wheels cleaned up nicely. And while originally overpainted, I'm amazed at the quality of the nickel plating and how well it's held up. Serial number is 607551.
> 
> View attachment 1666469
> 
> View attachment 1666470
> 
> View attachment 1666471
> 
> View attachment 1666472
> 
> View attachment 1666473



damn son, this is sweet.


----------



## Rustngrease

1904 or after?


----------



## Blue Streak

Rustngrease said:


> 1904 or after?
> 
> View attachment 1715160
> 
> View attachment 1715161
> 
> View attachment 1715162




I am thinking late 1907 or early 1908 based on serial number research to date:

Estimated Pierce Serial Number Range per Year

1895   8,000 (0-8,000)
1896 15,000 (8,001-23,000)
1897 15,000 (23,001-38,000)
1898 15,000 (38,001-53,000)
1899 15,000 (53,100-68,000)

1900 15,000 (68,001-83,000)
1901   7,000 (83,001-90,000)
1902 10,000 (90,001-100,000)
1903 10,000 (100,001-110,000)
1904   8,000 (110,001-118,000)
1905   5,000 (118,001-123,000)
1906   5,000 (123,001-128,000)
1907   7,000 (128,100-135,000)
1908   8,000 (135,001-143,000)
1909   7,000 (143,001-150,000)


----------



## Rustngrease

Blue Streak said:


> I am thinking late 1907 or early 1908 based on serial number research to date:
> 
> Estimated Pierce Serial Number Range per Year
> 
> 1895   8,000 (0-8,000)
> 1896 15,000 (8,001-23,000)
> 1897 15,000 (23,001-38,000)
> 1898 15,000 (38,001-53,000)
> 1899 15,000 (53,100-68,000)
> 
> 1900 15,000 (68,001-83,000)
> 1901   7,000 (83,001-90,000)
> 1902 10,000 (90,001-100,000)
> 1903 10,000 (100,001-110,000)
> 1904   8,000 (110,001-118,000)
> 1905   5,000 (118,001-123,000)
> 1906   5,000 (123,001-128,000)
> 1907   7,000 (128,100-135,000)
> 1908   8,000 (135,001-143,000)
> 1909   7,000 (143,001-150,000)



Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## James427

Sorry for the bad photos. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Supposed to be a Pierce Arrow track bike. Wooden wheels and it has a quick release butterfly nut on the front wheel and two sprockets on the back wheel so you can turn the tire around and change the gear ratio. Is this a real Pierce racer? What is right and what is wrong with it??


----------



## piercer_99

James427 said:


> Sorry for the bad photos. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Supposed to be a Pierce Arrow track bike. Wooden wheels and it has a quick release butterfly nut on the front wheel and two sprockets on the back wheel so you can turn the tire around and change the gear ratio. Is this a real Pierce racer? What is right and what is wrong with it??
> 
> View attachment 1727395
> 
> View attachment 1727396
> 
> View attachment 1727397



Looks like a Pierce Racer.

The Pierce Cycle company didn't manufacture Pierce Arrow bicycles.


----------



## James427

piercer_99 said:


> Looks like a Pierce Racer.
> 
> The Pierce Cycle company didn't manufacture Pierce Arrow bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 1727489
> 
> View attachment 1727490
> 
> View attachment 1727491




Sorry for my confusion. I own a 1931 Pierce Arrow land speed record streamliner and did not know the bicycle end of the business left off the "arrow" on the name, eve though they include it in the logo. So, any insight as to age? Model? does it look like it has all of its original parts?


----------



## piercer_99

Serial number will get you a clue, as will the headbadge


----------



## James427

piercer_99 said:


> Serial number will get you a clue, as will the headbadge



I was under the impression that bike guys can tell a lot about a bike by looking at its style, age, wheels, etc.  Kind of like I don't need to see the badge on a car or have its VIN to know what kind-type or general age a car is. I will be going back over to buy a few other things from this gentleman in the next few days and will get it out and take better photos. I've also done some good research here in the last day and have a much better idea of what I will be looking at.


----------



## fordmike65

James427 said:


> I was under the impression that bike guys can tell a lot about a bike by looking at its style, age, wheels, etc.  Kind of like I don't need to see the badge on a car or have its VIN to know what kind-type or general age a car is. I will be going back over to buy a few other things from this gentleman in the next few days and will get it out and take better photos. I've also done some good research here in the last day and have a much better idea of what I will be looking at.



It's not magic. Many times(but not always) the serial number can help narrow down the year of manufacturer, as can a good clear pic of the badge in the case of Pierce bicycles. I would post some more clear & close up pics of the bike and its components, frame joints, crankset, headset, etc.


----------



## James427

fordmike65 said:


> It's not magic. Many times(but not always) the serial number can help narrow down the year of manufacturer, as can a good clear pic of the badge in the case of Pierce bicycles. I would post some more clear & close up pics of the bike and its components, frame joints, crankset, headset, etc.



I have spent at least 5 hours studying images and info out here on Pierce bikes and track bikes. I have yet to see a single one with TWO sprockets on the rear hub so you can turn the rear wheel around and have a different gear ratio. Has anyone ever seen this on a Pierce wood wheel or race bike before?


----------



## fordmike65

James427 said:


> I have spent at least 5 hours studying images and info out here on Pierce bikes and track bikes. I have yet to see a single one with TWO sprockets on the rear hub so you can turn the rear wheel around and have a different gear ratio. Has anyone ever seen this on a Pierce wood wheel or race bike before?



I assume they are different tooth count cogs. I'm sure that would help fine-tune the drivetrain to different track characteristics and possibly rider preference.


----------



## James427

fordmike65 said:


> I assume they are different tooth count cogs. I'm sure that would help fine-tune the drivetrain to different track characteristics and possibly rider preference.



One just looks smaller than the other.


----------



## James427

fordmike65 said:


> I assume they are different tooth count cogs. I'm sure that would help fine-tune the drivetrain to different track characteristics and possibly rider preference.



And the front has a wing nut on it that I have only seen on one bike so far.


----------



## fordmike65

James427 said:


> And the front has a wing nut on it that I have only seen on one bike so far.
> 
> View attachment 1727851



Just a quick release. I doubt it will help date the bike or put a value on it. As previously stated, you need better pics. That being said, if you can get it for a good price, its a no-brainer. This bike is relatively rare and quite collectable.


----------



## piercer_99

Looks like a 10t and an 11t on the rear.

I have seen a few racers with the front wheel set up this way as well.

I don't remember who owns this bike, it has the wing nuts on the front as well.




As @fordmike65 stated, the headbadge holds a lot of information, most of all, the era of the machine.

Mine here, is after 1918 when Emblem took over the manufacturing of Pierce Cycles.


----------



## piercer_99

The bike in question though, yes it does look Pierce, it has the rear fork of a Racer, and a Pierce fork on front. The headbadge looks to be Pierce as well.

A clear shot of the headbadge would be helpful, most of all to see if it has, or had, a 'Special Racer' badge on the head.








This badge, is a Buffalo badge, you can tell by the placement of the lower rivet.


----------



## James427

piercer_99 said:


> Looks like a 10t and an 11t on the rear.
> 
> I have seen a few racers with the front wheel set up this way as well.
> 
> I don't remember who owns this bike, it has the wing nuts on the front as well.
> View attachment 1727860
> 
> As @fordmike65 stated, the headbadge holds a lot of information, most of all, the era of the machine.
> 
> Mine here, is after 1918 when Emblem took over the manufacturing of Pierce Cycles.
> 
> View attachment 1727864





Yes, that is the one bike I found to have the wingnuts.  Do the pedals look original to the bike?


----------



## piercer_99

James427 said:


> Yes, that is the one bike I found to have the wingnuts.  Do the pedals look original to the bike?



From what I can see in the photo, yes.


----------



## FreedomMachinist

FreedomMachinist said:


> sorry for spamming this post with tree and bird photos ...
> so, in reference to the thread title:
> The serial# is 157 265 - should be a season 1903 I guess...



Glitch on my side: I should have known better: Batch #4 cannot be 1903 - to be more precise, BlueStreak placed it with a 157k-serial around 1911/12, in reference to stolen bicycle anouncements in period newspapers.  Thanks Jeff


----------



## bicibob

Pierce Folks,

I have what appears to be an early Cushion Chainless. Would like some assistance in identifying the vintage as well as any other information pertinent to this rig. I'll include a couple of photos....


----------



## JO BO

bicibob said:


> Pierce Folks,
> 
> I have what appears to be an early Cushion Chainless. Would like some assistance in identifying the vintage as well as any other information pertinent to this rig. I'll include a couple of photos....
> 
> View attachment 1745043
> 
> View attachment 1745044
> 
> View attachment 1745045
> 
> View attachment 1745046



Hi NICE EARLY PIERCE SHAFT DRIVE   CUSHION FRAME  Spring front fork..  may we have the serial number so we could date it for you?  Nice Pierce inscription on the rear brake arm.  Serial number should be on the seat tube....just below the saddle.


----------



## piercer_99

bicibob said:


> Pierce Folks,
> 
> I have what appears to be an early Cushion Chainless. Would like some assistance in identifying the vintage as well as any other information pertinent to this rig. I'll include a couple of photos....
> 
> View attachment 1745043
> 
> View attachment 1745044
> 
> View attachment 1745045
> 
> View attachment 1745046



clamped cushion fork was introduced in 1904, so most likely no earlier than 04


----------



## bicibob

*Piercers!

I looked over this frame and cannot locate a serial number on the seat tube. Is there a secondary location? 

Thanks,  Bob G*


----------



## JO BO

Newer Pierce bicycle serial numbers are found on top of BB


----------



## piercer_99

bicibob said:


> *Piercers!
> 
> I looked over this frame and cannot locate a serial number on the seat tube. Is there a secondary location?
> 
> Thanks,  Bob G*



Check the dropouts, the seat tube, the hanger bracket either on the bottom or on the top drive side.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

I don't think this one made it on the list yet. 
Pictures thanks to @cr250mark 
Looking forward to a light cleaning for this machine!


----------

